# Anna Bligh For Premier



## Garpal Gumnut (14 January 2011)

Anna Bligh has shown tremendous leadership and empathy in this flood crisis. 

She now needs to get rid of the media/marketing rabble and the Labor aristocracy who have led the ALP to the precipice of annihilation in Queensland. Some young workers and intelligent graduates are needed to go for parliament as ALP candidates. Not tired old lackeys.

I was always wary of having a Dentist as Premier. It takes so long to get in to one, that having one as a Premier seems like using a drill bit on a gangbusting oil field to stir one's bolognese sauce. A waste. The LibNats need to look at someone like Newman from outside the party room to oppose Bligh. 

If an election were held tomorrow I'd vote for Bligh. 

gg


----------



## Market Depth (14 January 2011)

True Emapthy, or clever PR Spin? Lets just see if she steps up to the plate first. Talk is CHEAP!


----------



## breaker (14 January 2011)

Jesuuuus Garpal..... you are  joking.... right ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 January 2011)

Market Depth said:


> True Emapthy, or clever PR Spin? Lets just see if she steps up to the plate first. Talk is CHEAP!






breaker said:


> Jesuuuus Garpal..... you are  joking.... right ?




Sorry mates, 

i will not be governed by a dentist and Bligh seems to work better without spin.

gg


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 January 2011)

There's a heck of a lot of praise for Bligh in the media.  This is actually how politicians _should _lead.  But let's not get carried away.  She's not an exceptional leader, she's a good leader.   She doesn't make other pollies look bad, they _are _bad.  What's unusual about her is that she's doing what she should.

One other thing: what's with the woman doing all the hand signals during the tv updates??!!  Do floods mean that subtitles no longer work?


----------



## Julia (14 January 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Anna Bligh has shown tremendous leadership and empathy in this flood crisis.



I agree on both counts:  she has been truly impressive, I think largely because she did express so much humanity, as opposed to the usual purely political nonsense.

But let's not forget that she has made some bad decisions.  Even just keeping Paul Lucas in his job amongst the fiasco of the health pay problems has been quite wrong imo.



> She now needs to get rid of the media/marketing rabble and the Labor aristocracy who have led the ALP to the precipice of annihilation in Queensland. Some young workers and intelligent graduates are needed to go for parliament as ALP candidates. Not tired old lackeys.



Agree in principle re the Labor Party, but remember how K Rudd was led astray when following the advice of these sort of young guns?
There's much to be said for actual experience instead of some degree and little else.



> The LibNats need to look at someone like Newman from outside the party room to oppose Bligh.



Yes, Newman seems very competent but I don't live in Brisbane so don't experience the results of his decisions.  The bloke I like best is Mal Brough.  Put him up in place of Langbroek - who seems wussy to me - and I'd vote for the LNP in a heartbeat.



> If an election were held tomorrow I'd vote for Bligh.



I probably would too, but I'm aware that such a decision is influenced partly by a quasi emotional response to her empathic presentation recently.  Plus the fact that I have zilch faith in the dentist's capacity to run Qld. 




Gringotts Bank said:


> One other thing: what's with the woman doing all the hand signals during the tv updates??!!  Do floods mean that subtitles no longer work?



She's doing sign language for the deaf.   Some deaf people are not literate or have other disabilities so the sign language makes it easier for them than printed words on a screen.


----------



## Calliope (14 January 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> .
> If an election were held tomorrow I'd vote for Bligh.




It is strange that we heap praise on a politician for doing what we elected them to do, i.e. show leadership. Bligh however is a one man band and leads a team of pathetic losers, and she is running ragged trying to carry them all. 

Yesterday she started bawling, _a la_ Hawke, in front of the cameras, and completely lost it. She had to fall back on cliches with some bull**** about "breeding them tough" north of the border.


----------



## nioka (14 January 2011)

Less than a month ago one of my Qld relatives said that Anna Bligh would need an act of God to win the next Qld election. Maybe she has received one!


----------



## Solly (14 January 2011)

GG,

Got to strongly agree with your comments mate, I've been close to the ground since this event commenced and when the waters started rolling through. I knew we were in for real strife in Bris when I saw the first raw & pics coming through. I was a young fella here when the '74 floods hit and it rips you a bit when you see what has happened here again. Some lingering images are still etched in my mind from that previous event.

There's a long road ahead after the gravity of what has happened really sinks in. The media footage, tweets, postings and pics don't really give the full perspective.

What really is required is that focused and determined leadership to direct the rebuilding and recovery. And your above words reflect the sentiment that I observe here with many.

Anna & Campbell have the 'right stuff' to kick start the soul of this little emerging city. 

I've posted this link to an article from John Birmingham, a long time Brissie identity and rouge :, in today's Brisbane Times.

JB and you appear to have made similar observations.

Has Anna Bligh earned herself a second chance? 20110113-19ojm.htm

I still have a soft spot for this once sleeply little village that gave me my kick start to experience the world. 

I'l probably be missing now for a while, still got a bit of work to do, got to distribute some gloves and galoshes to a loose company of mates that need to lose a few kilos.


----------



## WaveSurfer (14 January 2011)

Calliope said:


> ....Bligh however is a one man band and leads a team of pathetic losers, *and she is running ragged trying to carry them all*.....




Ain't that the truth. I reckon she's aged at least 10 years since being in the top job.


----------



## ColB (14 January 2011)

Calliope said:


> It is strange that we heap praise on a politician for doing what we elected them to do, i.e. show leadership. Bligh however is a one man band and leads a team of pathetic losers, and she is running ragged trying to carry them all.
> 
> Yesterday she started bawling, _a la_ Hawke, in front of the cameras, and completely lost it. *She had to fall back on cliches with some bull**** about "breeding them tough" north of the border*.




Good point Calliope, I couldn't help but cringe when she came out with the "breeding them tough north of the border" comment.  At a time when all of Australia is happy to get behind Queensland it seems ridiculous to pass comment that may alienate people from other states.  For heaven sake, we're all Australians aren't we.

All this from a premier that started the flood relief fund with a paltry 1 million dollars!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 January 2011)

Solly said:


> GG,
> 
> 
> There's a long road ahead after the gravity of what has happened really sinks in. The media footage, tweets, postings and pics don't really give the full perspective.
> ...




Take care of yourself and yours mate. 

gg


----------



## Dangerous (14 January 2011)

lets just wait until people are looking for someone to blame before we decide that.  Three questions that will be asked, among many are; why weren't the army in helping prepare?  why was not bris river predicted to come down earlier? (a few mates and I had the discussion early last week) And was Wivenhoe managed correctly?

We should remember Bligh's criticism of the Federal ALP, so if she comes into question Gillard will hang her out to dry.  Did not Bligh also upset the unions during QR sale?

Campbell Newman is a Lib man so once the blame game starts him and Anna will be pointing at each other.  I think the story that will gather legs, and i concede to have not reading the story closely, is that in 99 Campbell had something to do with a flood report that he wanted to release and then when he got in sat on it???  As I said, only skim read article in yesterday's Oz.

My view is that the first heat will be applied to development approvals, so Campbell will be answering those questions.


----------



## Julia (14 January 2011)

Calliope said:


> It is strange that we heap praise on a politician for doing what we elected them to do, i.e. show leadership. Bligh however is a one man band and leads a team of pathetic losers, and she is running ragged trying to carry them all.
> 
> Yesterday she started bawling, _a la_ Hawke, in front of the cameras, and completely lost it. She had to fall back on cliches with some bull**** about "breeding them tough" north of the border.



 I didn't see that interview but suspect such a comment might have been made in an attempt to gather herself together if she'd just succumbed to the verge of tears.  I can think of plenty of instances in my own life when to cover emotion I've said something I later thought was pretty dumb.

Before we judge her too harshly in this situation, let's remember that she has had a huge responsibility on her, has had to be on top of various situations all at the same time, be constantly in front of cameras and available to press and radio media, and has probably had damn all sleep.

I have genuinely been impressed by the way she has managed this disastrous mess and how she has mostly struck a good balance between human empathy and objective competence.

Do you really think the dentist would have done better?


----------



## Julia (14 January 2011)

Dangerous said:


> lets just wait until people are looking for someone to blame before we decide that.  Three questions that will be asked, among many are; why weren't the army in helping prepare?



Yes, I've raised this before.  Now more than 1000 ADF personnel are out there helping.
They should have been on the ground from the beginning, rather than leave much of the effort to the volunteers of the SES.

Let's hope some forward planning to avoid such a situation in future will at least come out of this (when all the repercussions and blame game starts, which it will).


----------



## GumbyLearner (14 January 2011)

My money is on the old borg.

Even though the borg were never qualified to be the shadow attorney general.

They may win out.

Look out for the borg. Especially scary in "Spring" from what I've been told.


----------



## IFocus (15 January 2011)

If I hear another comment about money FFS



> 05 January 2011
> SC001/2011
> 
> The Minister for Regional Australia, Regional Development and Local Government, Simon Crean, touring flood affected south east Queensland emphasised the need for effective and speedy rebuilding of flood damaged communities.
> ...




Early payment of third 2010-11 quarterly Financial Assistance Grant payment - QLD




Council


Amount


Council


Amount




Aurukun


$291,689


Logan


$1,845,022




Balonne


$862,283


Longreach


$1,297,505




Banana


$1,299,464


Mackay


$1,270,188




Barcaldine


$1,326,372


Mapoon


$144,820




Barcoo


$620,500


Maranoa


$2,443,446




Blackall-Tambo


$723,211


McKinlay


$709,215




Boulia


$558,335


Moreton Bay


$2,472,666




Brisbane


$6,404,664


Mornington


$361,553




Bulloo


$750,131


Mount Isa


$720,603




Bundaberg


$1,477,736


Murweh


$1,056,967




Burdekin


$476,817


Napranum


$128,066




Burke


$522,020


North Burnett


$1,944,413




Cairns


$1,138,500


Northern Peninsula Area


$524,095




Carpentaria


$753,686


Palm Island


$141,185




Cassowary Coast


$557,326


Paroo


$828,324




Central Highlands


$1,833,950


Pormpuraaw


$204,814




Charters Towers


$1,327,901


Quilpie


$777,958




Cherbourg


$71,356


Redland


$920,168




Cloncurry


$734,442


Richmond


$548,004




Cook


$1,237,650


Rockhampton


$1,764,179




Croydon


$412,208


Scenic Rim


$620,195




Diamantina


$886,162


Somerset


$611,237




Doomadgee


$153,242


South Burnett


$1,540,952




Etheridge


$593,500


Southern Downs


$1,392,820




Flinders


$780,209


Sunshine Coast


$2,225,602




Fraser Coast


$1,320,946


Tablelands


$1,855,510




Gladstone


$1,188,113


Toowoomba


$2,915,093




Gold Coast


$3,215,970


Torres


$488,727




Goondiwindi


$1,219,333


Torres Strait Island


$1,412,176




Gympie


$1,022,689


Townsville


$1,380,538




Hinchinbrook


$295,449


Western Downs


$3,072,786




Hope Vale


$151,776


Whitsunday


$748,567




Ipswich


$1,127,394


Winton


$1,142,681




Isaac


$1,294,343


Woorabinda


$66,007




Kowanyama


$226,108


Wujal Wujal


$54,539




Lockhart River


$205,516


Yarrabah


$107,593




Lockyer Valley


$564,435


Total


$77,363,629


http://www.minister.regional.gov.au/sc/releases/2011/january/sc001_2011.aspx


----------



## daisy (15 January 2011)

Hi everyone,
 I’ve been so impressed by Anna Bligh over the last few days so I just dropped in for a reality check. Seems I’m not alone. 
I’m not saying Anna is a great Premier because I got so tired of and frustrated by  all the plastic spin, government waste  and broken “non-core promises” years ago, that I decided to become an ostrich and I don’t really follow the minute political details anymore, so I don’t know. But watching her in action over the last few days has given me heart. 
I have also revised my opinion of Campbell Newman, who I have never liked; he deserves heaps of praise for his no-nonsense let’s get on with it attitude.
These are two people I would like to have on my side in times of need.
Compared with federally, our PM looked and sounded as if she was speaking to us from another planet. What a disappointment from our first female PM. 
And a TV clip of Mr Abbot last night wearing  trousers and proper shoes and walking through a small sludge puddle and holding his trousers up looked like a right royal fool. 
Sadly, this was an opportunity for both Julia and Tony to drop the crap and show us who they really are and what they are made of and in my estimation, they both failed abysmally. 
Anyway, there’s my uninformed 2-cents worth.
Cheers
Daisy


----------



## nulla nulla (15 January 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Anna Bligh has shown tremendous leadership and empathy in this flood crisis. If an election were held tomorrow I'd vote for Bligh.
> 
> gg




So would I and I don't even live in Queensland. Maybe she should consider stepping up to federal politics?


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 January 2011)

daisy said:


> Anyway, there’s my uninformed 2-cents worth.
> Cheers
> Daisy



Really it is only a communications chain. From the people on the ground doing it and their organisers. The end speak is 'advice', direction and information from all (subjectively) relative sources. I think she said mostly the right words but if no one said anything we would still be cleaning up because we have to.  

The Tony Abbot action scene is a glaring example of the upper echelon's masked charade.

p.s.  in any given situation there can be more or less done.


----------



## Calliope (15 January 2011)

Julia said:


> Before we judge her too harshly in this situation, let's remember that she has had a huge responsibility on her, has had to be on top of various situations all at the same time, be constantly in front of cameras and available to press and radio media, and has probably had damn all sleep.
> 
> I have genuinely been impressed by the way she has managed this disastrous mess and how she has mostly struck a good balance between human empathy and objective competence.




I don't know anyone who has judged her harshly. She has done a very impressive job considering all the dead weight she has to carry and the need to balance her support between metropolitan and remote districts trying not to appear to favor one over the other.



> Do you really think the dentist would have done better?




I can't recall saying or inferring this.


----------



## ColB (15 January 2011)

Julia said:


> I didn't see that interview but suspect such a comment might have been made in an attempt to gather herself together if she'd just succumbed to the verge of tears.  I can think of plenty of instances in my own life when to cover emotion I've said something I later thought was pretty dumb.
> 
> *Before we judge her too harshly* in this situation, let's remember that she has had a huge responsibility on her, has had to be on top of various situations all at the same time, be constantly in front of cameras and available to press and radio media, and has probably had damn all sleep.
> 
> ...






> *Originally posted by Julia 29 December 2010 QLD Flood thread*
> I'm sure everyone is aware of the disaster that is affecting much of Queensland at present. Much inconvenience for most of us, but huge loss for many whose homes and businesses have been inundated.
> 
> *Reason for the thread is my utter disgust that Premier Anna Bligh, as a result of huge public pressure via the media, actually dragged herself back from holiday to swan about in a chopper today and declare open the "Flood Appeal", magnificently begun by the massive donation of the government of a whole $1 million!!!
> ...




Mmmmm!  Swinging Voter Julia??


----------



## Julia (15 January 2011)

ColB said:


> Mmmmm!  Swinging Voter Julia??




Actually, yes, I am, both re state and federal elections.

Your quoting of my two different views is a bit silly, really.  She clearly didn't treat the situation as seriously as she should have at the start.  However, since then she has well and truly made up for it.

I stand by what I said in regard to her behaviour at the time I said it.


----------



## Calliope (15 January 2011)

I think this puts Ms Bligh's television performances in perspective. Personally I cannot stand the woman, and I would need more than a few staged television appearances to cause me to vote Labor.



> Bligh was praised both for demonstrating Queenslanders' strength in adversity, and later for her emotion when she broke down at a press conference.
> 
> All of this, to me, is bizarre. Are we so shallow that the television performances of politicians during a disaster should cause their promotion or demotion? ...
> 
> A politician's role in disaster management should not be demonstrating sufficient empathy, but to put in place policies that mitigate the disaster in the first place or prevent it happening again.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...during-disasters/story-e6frg6zo-1225988003775


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 January 2011)

...and the policies are?


----------



## Calliope (16 January 2011)

daisy said:


> I have also revised my opinion of Campbell Newman, who I have never liked; he deserves heaps of praise for his no-nonsense let’s get on with it attitude.




It's good to hear from you again Daisy. If my memory serves me correctly, you were the one who so aptly described Quentin Bryce as a "stick insect."

I think you are spot on about Campbell Newman. He is not on about being liked. He has avoided the empathy and the platitudes and concentrated on practical measures on cleaning up Brisbane's mess. His background in engineering and the army stands him in good stead.

Bligh's background is the usual Labor politician's; union activities and government  jobs.
She courts popularity by showing empathy and mouthing platitudes. She is obviously good at this and her approval is rising.


----------



## Logique (16 January 2011)

An amusing and perceptive post Calliope


----------



## pixel (16 January 2011)

daisy said:


> Sadly, this was an opportunity for both Julia and Tony to drop the crap and show us who they really are and what they are made of and in my estimation, they both failed abysmally.



 They did, Daisy. They just did


----------



## moXJO (16 January 2011)

If leading the state was all about how well you come across on tv, then Bligh would scoop the award. The way everyone is talking, it seems it is.
I bet KK in NSW is praying for rain.


----------



## sails (16 January 2011)

moXJO said:


> If leading the state was all about how well you come across on tv, then Bligh would scoop the award. The way everyone is talking, it seems it is.
> I bet KK in NSW is praying for rain.




Although she was slow in the beginning, I'm impressed with her eventual ability to handle this crisis and will give credit where it is due.  However, it doesn't undo the state problems created under her management.  

It seems that we have to be in a state of disaster for Anna to shine.  What happens when things get back to normal - do we go back to the old spin and funny games again?

I would hope KK isn't wishing this awful disaster on her electorate simply for her own political future...


----------



## sails (17 January 2011)

While Anna Bligh eventually handled the flood crisis well, how she handles the aftermath and recovery will show whether she reverts back to the old habits of spin and excuses.

$84m has been raised so far in the Premier's Disaster relief appeal. Will this be given to those who need it or will it be another bureacratic disaster?

IMO the next few weeks or months will more likely be the making or breaking of Anna Bligh politically.

Just my observations...


----------



## Calliope (18 January 2011)

Yes, it's too good to be true.

Mungo MacCallum on Crikey.com yesterday:



> FROM being a political pariah, whipped by the media and scorned by the voters, [Bligh] had surpassed St Mary MacKillop as a model of virtue and rectitude. The transformation has been one of those rare political miracles that is just too good to be true. Much too good, and it probably isn't.


----------



## Julia (18 January 2011)

She always had been good at presenting herself via the media.  She has an exceptionally pleasant and clear speaking voice (in stark contrast to Ms Gillard).

In this regard, and in her general confidence in handling the media pleasantly, she also leaves for dead the dentist who has a somewhat high and unimpressive voice, which usually produces uninspiring remarks.

Please LNP bring back Mal Brough in a leadership position.  That's about your only hope.

Or convert Can Do Newman to State politics.  He'd be a shoo- in imo.


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 June 2011)

I noticed on the news the ALP QLD gov. project an ever increasing budget deficit from what is a  + 2 billion deficit now. Something to do with interest rates. 

Stop the debt cycle now you fools.


----------



## Glen48 (14 June 2011)

The BoE has announced they will not let 2008 happen again and have introduced new rules to make sure it will never happen again and the BoE (No relation to QE ) has been around a lot longer the Qld treasury. If the BoE could not spot a bubble and still can't see whats gong on what hope does QLD T have of being budget wise, they all know its not their money , they all know the taxpayer will bail them out, they all know they have to do 3 terms and they are on easy street for life.
Novocaine could help but you will need it in large doses. Look after your own life as much as possible and don't think they are there to protect you.
One is as bad as the other.


----------



## Calliope (19 December 2011)

Qld Labor is picking up ground against the one-man opposition, but is still well behind. However the majority of this poll was taken before the $16M Department of Health embezzlement scam hit the headlines. Labor supporters can take heart. This is a demonstration of the old bungling and wasteful Labor government that we know and love and have always elected. It can only help them.




> ANNA Bligh has clawed back part of the commanding lead opened up by the conservatives in Queensland under the leadership of former Brisbane lord mayor Campbell Newman, in a Newspoll that may entice her to delay a state election tipped for February.
> 
> Mr Newman's satisfaction rating levels slipped during the October-December survey, conducted exclusively for The Australian, while Labor's base vote lifted from a near rock-bottom 27 per cent, to 31 per cent, against 44 per cent for the Liberal National Party. Once preferences are factored in, the ALP trails the Liberal National Party by 12 points, 44 per cent to 56 per cent.
> 
> While Newspoll shows that Ms Bligh has narrowed the gap on Mr Newman and the LNP, Labor would still lose at least half of its 51 state seats in Queensland and be bundled out after 13 years in power.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...sland-state-poll/story-e6frgczx-1226225312937


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 December 2011)

Bligh is done for.

My contacts in George St. tell me that the outing of the King of Tahiti as a commoner is but the tip of the iceberg, and even more serious allegations are to come in March.

The election is thus set for Feb 18. Put it in your calendar. 

Newman will romp in, and I will vote for him.

Tahiti has not been a good place for people called Bligh.

gg


----------



## Calliope (12 January 2012)

Bligh will probably call the poll soon. Bligh, Gillard and the Stick Insect and the Labor publicity machine have been working flat out this week to revive the memories of the flood and the heroism of Bligh in rallying the faithful to save Queensland from catastrophe.


----------



## noco (12 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> Bligh will probably call the poll soon. Bligh, Gillard and the Stick Insect and the Labor publicity machine have been working flat out this week to revive the memories of the flood and the heroism of Bligh in rallying the faithful to save Queensland from catastrophe.




Yes, they never miss a media beat up presentation hoping the public will swallow their compassion for people who suffered in the disasters of last year. How really sincere are they or are they taking  advantage of a horrible situation?

Bet they praying for a lift in the polls at the expense of somebody else's misfortune.

No sorry Gillard won't be praying, she is just preying.


----------



## noco (18 January 2012)

noco said:


> Yes, they never miss a media beat up presentation hoping the public will swallow their compassion for people who suffered in the disasters of last year. How really sincere are they or are they taking  advantage of a horrible situation?
> 
> Bet they praying for a lift in the polls at the expense of somebody else's misfortune.
> 
> No sorry Gillard won't be praying, she is just preying.




Goanna Bligh HAS JUST SPENT OVER $1 MILLION in tax payers funds on promoting herself before an election due any day.

 That $1 million could have been spent on roads NQ.

SHAME ON HER.  


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...-on-the-taxpayer/story-fnbt5t29-1226246835290


----------



## joea (19 January 2012)

Gee the life of a politician.!!!!
Its just getting easier and easier.
Campbell Newman just has to win his seat, take over the reins and apply what Gary Johns has edited in the attachment below.
That should not be hard to do.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...target-mr-newman/story-fn8v83qk-1226247744351

joea


----------



## Julia (19 January 2012)

Thanks for the link, Joe.  Excellent comments by Gary Johns.
I snorted when I heard Campbell Newman yesterday talking about his target.
Why can't they just cut all the b/s and get on with what needs to be done!


----------



## Calliope (19 January 2012)

joea said:


> Campbell Newman just has to win his seat, take over the reins and apply what Gary Johns has edited in the attachment below.




Is Newman still wet behind the ears.? Setting jobs targets is fraught with danger. He should concentrate all his energies on small business. They will soak up the jobless. It's axiomatic... Labour looks after unions...Liberals look after small business who at present are snowed under with regulations.


----------



## joea (19 January 2012)

Campbell Newman's breakfast in Cairns was sold out in 24hrs.
The venue was increased in size and that sold out in the next 24hrs.
It appears the business sector are interested in his "Vision for 2012".
Go!!! Can do. We might get QLD. on the move again.
joea


----------



## joea (25 January 2012)

Hi.
Well its all happening in Brisbane.
The Queensland Flood inquiry has been recalled to hear extraordinary evidence raised by The Australian. On what phase of water release was actually in place prior to the flooding.

Qld election is on March 24th. Just released.

Now it will be interesting to see how the documents are worded when the inquiry is finished.

I smell a cover up in some way. I think something is going to "hit the fan"!!
joea


----------



## Calliope (25 January 2012)

joea said:


> I smell a cover up in some way. I think something is going to "hit the fan"!!
> joea




Bligh is as cunning as a sewer rat. She is deferring the election date until after the flood report because she knows that the report will be favourable to her and possibly detrimental to Campbell Newman. She obviously lies when she says she has no knowledge of the inquiry's findings. The reasons given for the extension of the inquiry "on new evidence" are the catalyst.

Most people will not be fooled by this exercise in political expediency. She will stoop to any depth to retain power.



> The rain has been pouring for days, and Bligh who posted a record rebound in the polls after her leadership during last year's flood crisis could be forgiven for thinking the latest deluge might give voters second thoughts about dumping her.



http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...changes-politics/story-e6frgd0x-1226252806284


----------



## Knobby22 (25 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> Bligh is as cunning as a sewer rat. She is deferring the election date until after the flood report because she knows that the report will be favourable to her and possibly detrimental to Campbell Newman. She obviously lies when she says she has no knowledge of the inquiry's findings. The reasons given for the extension of the inquiry "on new evidence" are the catalyst.
> 
> Most people will not be fooled by this exercise in political expediency. She will stoop to any depth to retain power.
> 
> ...




Calliope

That's hardly any depth to retain power.
Are you getting lessons on overstatement from somewhere?

Maybe she would murder the princes in the tower to stay in power?

Not saying she isn't tricky, she is a politician after all.


----------



## Calliope (25 January 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> Calliope
> 
> That's hardly any depth to retain power.
> Are you getting lessons on overstatement from somewhere?
> ...




Sorry Knobby if my distrust of Bligh upsets you. How about this;

Ms Bligh has such high ethical standards that she is delaying the election so that voters can consider the mismanagement of Wivenhoe releases by her government.:bowdown:


----------



## Knobby22 (25 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> Sorry Knobby if my distrust of Bligh upsets you. How about this;
> 
> Ms Bligh has such high ethical standards that she is delaying the election so that voters can consider the mismanagement of Wivenhoe releases by her government.:bowdown:




I wasn't letting her off, I  was criticising your statement! Completely over the top.

Personally I think it is time for a change but I don't live in Queensland.


----------



## Calliope (25 January 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> I wasn't letting her off, I  was criticising your statement! Completely over the top.
> 
> Personally I think it is time for a change but I don't live in Queensland.




You obviously know nothing about Qld politics. You assume because she is Labor she is above reproach. The opposite is true.



> *She said Liberal National Party leader Campbell Newman was not the right person to lead the state, and she would do everything she could to prove that to Queenslanders.*
> 
> ``I don't believe he is a fit person to lead Queenslanders,'' she said.
> 
> But she said Queenslanders would not go to the ballot box in the dark because of the decision she had taken about the election date.




*She will stoop to any depths *to pin some dirt on Newman.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/queensland/anna-bligh-calls-election/story-fnbt5t29-1226253113843


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 January 2012)

> Qld election is on March 24th. Just released.



I will be voting for her. This Queensland Labor Government has been good for my life.


----------



## Julia (25 January 2012)

Wysiwyg said:


> I will be voting for her. This Queensland Labor Government has been good for my life.



Interesting, Wysiwyg.  I don't want to be intrusive, but could you be a bit specific about what government policies have so benefited you?


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 January 2012)

Julia said:


> Interesting, Wysiwyg.  I don't want to be intrusive, but could you be a bit specific about what government policies have so benefited you?



The employment present government has allowed in this region through very large company investments.


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2012)

I live in W.A, know nothing about Bligh, other than what I saw on the news during last years floods. I thought she came over really well.
However, the State election, in my opinion will be the electorates way of hitting out at federal labor. My call is, it will be an absolute blood bath.
Time will tell.


----------



## todster (26 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> You obviously know nothing about Qld politics. You assume because she is Labor she is above reproach. The opposite is true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly if you need to know anything about politics ask a man whos political nous come to vote for Pete Slipper lol


----------



## joea (26 January 2012)

Wysiwyg said:


> The employment present government has allowed in this region through very large company investments.




Well I do not think the people in the building trade in Cairns will see it that way.
But then in two months we will see what the people really have to say.
A % of workers from Qld. now fly in fly out, to inland QLD or WA, with more leaving weekly.

After all it was in 2011 that some of the mayors and politicians were fighting against each other on whose town had the better facilities to suit that particular workforce.

joea


----------



## Calliope (26 January 2012)

todster said:


> Exactly if you need to know anything about politics ask a man whos political nous come to vote for Pete Slipper lol




Wrong again. I have never voted for a low-life. It's just another of your ravings.


----------



## todster (26 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> Wrong again. I have never voted for a low-life. It's just another of your ravings.




Lol no one voted for Julia Gillard either and she's the PM


----------



## Calliope (26 January 2012)

todster said:


> Lol no one voted for Julia Gillard either and she's the PM




You are nearly right. The only people who voted for Gillard were the voters of Lalor and the faceless men and a few  opportunistic turncoats.


----------



## joea (27 January 2012)

After almost a year, and spending $10 million or so, the flood inquiry is to be recalled to finalize what mode of water release, the dam control system was in prior to the floods in Brisbane.
One would have thought that this would have been one of the major objectives of the sitting. One would have thought that the modes of operation would be clearly documented.

Even "old matey" in the pub would understand that in a control system such as W1 to W2 to W3, you have to go through W2 to get to W3.
What we want to know  is, how long each of the modes were in place relevant to calendar days, and at what rate of release each was.
You would have thought some bright spark could have worked that out in an hour with a calculator.
I have been privy to such a small inquiry where I had employment. It is a "real eye opener" to witness it in practice  . I sure this is where the saying comes from ,"bulls##t baffles brains".

But no, we have to wait to see what comes out of the resitting.
joea


----------



## Calliope (28 January 2012)

The faces of evil.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> The faces of evil.
> 
> ]




Show me the faces of goodness Caliope


----------



## Calliope (28 January 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> Show me the faces of goodness Caliope




Sorry Knobby. I searched diligently but had no luck. Faces of politicians were a barren source. I suppose you have to go back to the innocence of childhood to find the faces of goodness.


----------



## drsmith (28 January 2012)

Julia last night ?


----------



## Calliope (28 January 2012)

I managed to pick up a couple of faces of "goodness". We have the PM's word for it that they are both good people.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tony Hodges






 Craig Thompson.


----------



## noco (28 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> The faces of evil.




One thing for sure you won't see the other red headed evil crossing the border. I think she will be told to stay away.


----------



## Calliope (29 January 2012)

This election may be a good one for Bligh to lose. The incoming government could be hit with a huge compensation bill for the mistakes of the Bligh government;



> At the end there may be a conclusion that the flooding of thousands of properties in Brisbane and Ipswich last year was largely man-made; that the great flood was not that big, after all; and that it could have been safely stored by Wivenhoe Dam if there had been strict adherence to the dam's operating manual.
> 
> *There may also be a conclusion that the dam's operator, SEQWater, hatched a clumsy cover-up of its performance to protect itself, and the Queensland government, from damages claims of potentially billions of dollars and the opprobrium of the public; and that by omitting and spinning evidence, and misleading the inquiry, SEQWater almost pulled it off.*



 (my Bolds)

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...ator-in-the-dock/story-e6frgd0x-1226255749690


----------



## joea (29 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> This election may be a good one for Bligh to lose.




I wonder then at her logic to ensure the voters have time to view the inquiry report before the election.
Or does she know something that we do not? On a guess I am sure she does!!
joea


----------



## noco (29 January 2012)

joea said:


> I wonder then at her logic to ensure the voters have time to view the inquiry report before the election.
> Or does she know something that we do not? On a guess I am sure she does!!
> joea




Bligh is out of the same mould as Gillard. They both lie, cheat and connive to gain political advantage. 

Bligh obviously knows what will come out of this enquiry, hence her cunning delay in the election.


----------



## todster (29 January 2012)

One thing i have learned on ASF is queensland has produced a lot of crap politicians


----------



## joea (30 January 2012)

todster said:


> One thing i have learned on ASF is queensland has produced a lot of crap politicians




Well on ASF I learned there are no good politicans no matter what party.
So I have been in deep thought, how can we operate without them?
I am on my second carton thinking about it, or that's what I told my better half.
joea


----------



## Knobby22 (30 January 2012)

Calliope said:


> I managed to pick up a couple of faces of "goodness". We have the PM's word for it that they are both good people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Craig Thompson has the innocent look but experience has shown me they are the ones to fear!


----------



## drsmith (30 January 2012)

joea said:


> I am on my second carton thinking about it........



That should make a high enough pedestal to start a political career.


----------



## Calliope (30 January 2012)

There is an old adage that you shouldn't start a judicial inquiry unless you know what the outcome will be. Anna Bligh thought she had the Flood Inquiry all sewn up until nasty News Ltd. opened up a new can of worms which showed how the evidence was manipulated.


----------



## joea (30 January 2012)

drsmith said:


> That should make a high enough pedestal to start a political career.




Sorry no politics.
A manager of a company I worked for told me "one of your problems are you are black or white, you have no gray area".
Yep we are are living in a gray area and its getting bigger every day.
joea


----------



## drsmith (30 January 2012)

joea said:


> Sorry no politics.



That leaves only one other alternative. 

Not in one session though I hope.

That will put you up there with Rod Marsh.


----------



## joea (31 January 2012)

It appears that the delay to calling the Qld. election was linked to Labor getting
their people in place in each seat.

Roll on. roll on, March 24th.

Thank God the Australian Open gave us some enjoyment from the little screen, prior to the shadow boxing during the coming campaign.
joea


----------



## joea (31 January 2012)

Back to the water inquiry.
It appears Labor changed the role of Wivenhoe Dam to water supply and not flood mitigation.
On www.seqwater.com.au you can see the Dam was lowered only 6%(approx.) prior to the wet season.
The original design of the dam to prevent flooding was considerably lower than the level operated.
IMO at the operating levels of Wivenhoe in early 2011, there was no way the dam could save Brisbane from flooding. The original design procedures of the dam were "basterised" to such an extent, it could not do the job it was designed and built for.
The operators were looking at preventing low level bridges from flooding and had a priority for water storage.
It appeared nobody was looking at the big picture. If flood mitigation was a priority, the dam level would have to be lowered at least a month(at low rates) earlier, to prevent low level flooding. It also appears that none of the operators were fisherman.

It appears Labor also sold off the majority of designated dam sites(for future use).
I still cannot track down in the archives where Andrew Fraser was mentioned in holding the dam at 70% to shut down the desalination plant to save the tax payers a bill of $200 million. gee that seems a small number in relation to what the people of Queensland copped. (if it's true???)

the mind boggles!!!
joea


----------



## joea (31 January 2012)

I am thinking the inquiry may finally get it correct if the questions are answered honestly.
There is hope!!
http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...rs-want-answered/story-fnbt5t29-1226257787619

cheers 
joea


----------



## joea (2 February 2012)

It appears that the inquiry is getting somewhere.

The flood victims maybe appalled  with what will come out, but the truth needs to be told.
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...d-flood-strategy/story-e6frg6nf-1226260753805

joea


----------



## Calliope (2 February 2012)

joea said:


> It appears that the inquiry is getting somewhere.
> 
> The flood victims maybe appalled  with what will come out, but the truth needs to be told.
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...d-flood-strategy/story-e6frg6nf-1226260753805
> ...




 I don't like the smug look on Bligh's face or the toothy grin. It seems increasingly likely that her inquiry will pin the blame for the flood on the usual suspects;

. Tony Abbott

. Campbell Newman

. Clive Palmer


----------



## joea (2 February 2012)

Calliope said:


> I don't like the smug look on Bligh's face or the toothy grin. It seems increasingly likely that her inquiry will pin the blame for the flood on the usual suspects;
> 
> . Tony Abbott
> 
> ...




I agree, that when she faces the inquiry, its going to add to her polls.
So I think you have summed it up pretty well.
joea


----------



## Calliope (3 February 2012)

The litigation lawyers are in a feeding frenzy. Here's the chance in a lifetime for the lawyers to really clean up bigtime.


----------



## Julia (3 February 2012)

joea said:


> I agree, that when she faces the inquiry, its going to add to her polls.
> So I think you have summed it up pretty well.
> joea



I don't necessarily think so.   The way the enquiry is going it's not looking good for SEQWATER, with Counsel accusing the dam engineers of fabricating their report.
If this is what is ultimately accepted by the enquiry, Bligh will cop much of the fall out, given SEQWATER is an arm of government.

The legal ramifications if this happens will be huge, not to mention the utter fury of all those people whose homes and businesses were flooded if it all turns out to have happened because of dam mismanagement.


----------



## Calliope (4 February 2012)

Bligh's prayers have been answered with flooding in the west far from Wivenhoe. She can now get out her Wonderwoman costume (cowboy hat, blue shirt, trousers and boots) and soar to the rescue of those unfortunates who continue to live on flood plains. A welcome diversion. Perhaps she will open another Premier's Fund to hand out largess to the improvident and the uninsurable.

Meanwhile a much larger group of uninsurable flood plain victims is drooling at the mouth at the thought of suing the taxpayer for billions over the Wivenhoe fiasco, about which we are all so smart in hindsight.


----------



## joea (6 February 2012)

If the result of the   Wivenhoe Dam inquiry allows a class action against SEQWater, which way would the voters be reactive towards Bligh.? ($1 Bullion).

On the one hand she has implemented an inquiry which maybe, instrumental to allow more money to go to the flood victims. (hence the delay in the election date),

On the other hand she was not in control of the Dam water release, and her diary may have copies of emails etc. telling SEQWater to protect Brisbane at all costs.

Three point plan for delaying election date.
1 To allow  the first 4 weeks of the campaign be paid by tax payers.
   (Labor coffers only contributed 50% of previous election funds).
2 Allow time to get people in seats.
3 Get more mileage from results from inquiry.
joea


----------



## noco (6 February 2012)

Calliope said:


> Bligh's prayers have been answered with flooding in the west far from Wivenhoe. She can now get out her Wonderwoman costume (cowboy hat, blue shirt, trousers and boots) and soar to the rescue of those unfortunates who continue to live on flood plains. A welcome diversion. Perhaps she will open another Premier's Fund to hand out largess to the improvident and the uninsurable.
> 
> Meanwhile a much larger group of uninsurable flood plain victims is drooling at the mouth at the thought of suing the taxpayer for billions over the Wivenhoe fiasco, about which we are all so smart in hindsight.




Yes Calliope, she is just like her predecessor, a real media tart and is taking full advantage of other people's misery with the flood waters.

She remembered how it collected votes for her in the 2011 floods and is riding it to the kilts again.


----------



## todster (6 February 2012)

noco said:


> Yes Calliope, she is just like her predecessor, a real media tart and is taking full advantage of other people's misery with the flood waters.
> 
> She remembered how it collected votes for her in the 2011 floods and is riding it to the kilts again.




Do you lot hate labor that much or is it women


----------



## todster (6 February 2012)

todster said:


> Do you lot hate labor that much or is it women




Or both


----------



## Julia (6 February 2012)

noco said:


> Yes Calliope, she is just like her predecessor, a real media tart and is taking full advantage of other people's misery with the flood waters.
> 
> She remembered how it collected votes for her in the 2011 floods and is riding it to the kilts again.



What do you think she should do?  If she remained in Brisbane which would surely be more comfortable, wouldn't she be massively criticised for not being 'on the ground' where it matters?
I don't want her as Premier, will not vote for her, but think some of the criticism is a bit unfair.  I expect her presence out in the west did make some of the flood affected folk out there feel at least a bit supported, poor things.


----------



## Calliope (7 February 2012)

Julia said:


> What do you think she should do?  If she remained in Brisbane which would surely be more comfortable, wouldn't she be massively criticised for not being 'on the ground' where it matters?
> I don't want her as Premier, will not vote for her, but think some of the criticism is a bit unfair.  I expect her presence out in the west did make some of the flood affected folk out there feel at least a bit supported, poor things.




My opinion of Bligh is similar to your opinion of Gillard;



> She has shown herself to be one of the most self interested, viciously competitive politicians ever who will do whatever it takes to keep herself in power.
> 
> Her decisions have been all about what benefits her, rather than what's best for Australia and its people.




Bligh said;

"Justice Kate Holmes is one of the finest legal minds in Queensland. That's one of the reasons why I appointed her to this position *She has my full confidence *and Queenslanders can have full confidence in her."

She is referring to the woman who was ready to hand down a benign and blameless decision on the flood inquiry, until Bligh was *forced* by News Ltd disclosures to reopen the inquiry.

This is the Kate Holmes who said about the Courier Mail that is was a "desperate attempt to pump a headline out of nothing," and was making  "a calculated attempt to undermine the commission, and it's behaviour was "reprehensible."

*In fact Bligh was forced to reopen the commission and her hand picked Commissioner Kate Holmes will be forced to hand down a report that is not flawed.*


----------



## noco (7 February 2012)

Julia said:


> What do you think she should do?  If she remained in Brisbane which would surely be more comfortable, wouldn't she be massively criticised for not being 'on the ground' where it matters?
> I don't want her as Premier, will not vote for her, but think some of the criticism is a bit unfair.  I expect her presence out in the west did make some of the flood affected folk out there feel at least a bit supported, poor things.




Julia, you seem to be missing the point or perhaps you maybe a little naive as to the modus operandi of Anna Bligh.

Whilst I am not suggesting she should not show some interest in the state of affairs with the floods in the south western Queensland, I believe she is over indulging herself with the media at every opportunity just to gain some traction of popularity and votes.

She has not forgotten how it lifted her in the polls this time last year and whoopee, I'll try this again with the election looming in March.

She has become a B.O.M weather commentator. Don't we have specialist in this field?

She has become a commentator on flood predictions of heights in various towns. Once agian this should be covered by other Governemnt officials.

She has once again started another Premier's flood relief fund. Why can't it just be a 'flood relief fund' distributed by the Salvo's?

The people in the North Western Queensland from Richmond to Mt.Isa and north to Normanton are all so suffering but I have not heard a word from Anna relating to this area. 

She would have had far more respect from me if she had just had the odd photo shot as to where she is or has been and not a running commentary she portrays at every opportunity.

I am sorry Julia, but she is a media tart and a good actor and a lot of people fall for her act and toothie smile in a big way.


----------



## Julia (7 February 2012)

noco said:


> Julia, you seem to be missing the point or perhaps you maybe a little naive as to the modus operandi of Anna Bligh.



No, neither.  
And I don't disagree with most of what you say.
I'm simply making the point that whatever she did, she would be criticised for it.


----------



## Calliope (16 February 2012)

Bligh will not go quietly. She will have to be dragged out kicking and screaming. If you had seen her performance in parliament yesterday you would have witnessed a nasty, cowardly, hysterical, frightened woman muck raking under parliamentary privilege.

She will probably give a repeat performance today, her last day in parliament as Premier.


----------



## joea (16 February 2012)

Calliope said:


> Bligh will not go quietly. She will have to be dragged out kicking and screaming. If you had seen her performance in parliament yesterday you would have witnessed a nasty, cowardly, hysterical, frightened woman muck raking under parliamentary privilege.
> 
> She will probably give a repeat performance today, her last day in parliament as Premier.




All she has to do and be herself. The people will decide.
In the Courier Mail under State Election there is a poll.
In excess of 190,000 voter are represented and its not a nice result for Bligh.
However we all know election day is probably another thing.
p.s. The Police have a nice "paddy wagon" for people who do not want to go when directed.
joea


----------



## Julia (16 February 2012)

Calliope said:


> Bligh will not go quietly. She will have to be dragged out kicking and screaming. If you had seen her performance in parliament yesterday you would have witnessed a nasty, cowardly, hysterical, frightened woman muck raking under parliamentary privilege.
> 
> She will probably give a repeat performance today, her last day in parliament as Premier.



Her remarks yesterday suggesting that Campbell Newman would find himself in jail were inappropriate, despicable, and imo likely to lose her even more votes.


----------



## noco (16 February 2012)

Julia said:


> Her remarks yesterday suggesting that Campbell Newman would find himself in jail were inappropriate, despicable, and imo likely to lose her even more votes.




Yes I agree. She is lower than a rattle snakes belly to come at that caper. 

She is a desperate woman in deed and extremely foolish.


----------



## drsmith (18 February 2012)

Paul Keating thinks he can save her government. 

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...the-lnp-hayseeds/story-fn59niix-1226274292325


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 February 2012)

Julia said:


> Her remarks yesterday suggesting that Campbell Newman would find himself in jail were inappropriate, despicable, and imo likely to lose her even more votes.




I would agree Julia, a despicable act.

She is "gorne" and her government with her. 

gg


----------



## noco (18 February 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I would agree Julia, a despicable act.
> 
> She is "gorne" and her government with her.
> 
> gg



Yes GG, I agree.....I wish someone would shove a sugar loaf cabbage in her toothy gob........She is so desperate to discredit Cambell Newman...........Gawd, I hope it backfires her.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 February 2012)

noco said:


> Yes GG, I agree.....I wish someone would shove a sugar loaf cabbage in her toothy gob........She is so desperate to discredit Cambell Newman...........Gawd, I hope it backfires her.




I must admit to a mistake in starting this thread, and supporting briefly her work during the floods.

I forgot my old dictum.

" Never trust anyone who wears lycra and a bicycle helmet. "

gg


----------



## noco (18 February 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I must admit to a mistake in starting this thread, and supporting briefly her work during the floods.
> 
> I forgot my old dictum.
> 
> ...




Well GG, she was spotted wearing one today.

According to Tony Abbott she is a copy book of Mark Latham.

Anna and her crew will be like the Australian cricket team against Sri Lanka lasy night.

HUMILIATED.




http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...ding-to-newspoll/story-fnbt5t29-1226274470344


----------



## noco (18 February 2012)

Another Labor domino is ready to fall.
It is hard to believe only a few short years ago we had wall to wall Labor in Australia. It was frightening stuff indeed.
Ben Chiefly must be rolling over in his grave.



http://blogs.news.com.au/couriermai...eensland_labor_tipped_to_lose_half_its_seats/


----------



## joea (18 February 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I must admit to a mistake in starting this thread, and supporting briefly her work during the floods.
> 
> I forgot my old dictum.
> 
> ...




gg the thread has persevered for 100  odd post. That's a good thing.
joea


----------



## Calliope (18 February 2012)

Bligh says she is the underdog, but is not going to roll over. Isn't that what underdogs do?:bowdown:


----------



## noco (18 February 2012)

Calliope said:


> Bligh says she is the underdog, but is not going to roll over. Isn't that what underdogs do?:bowdown:




I think she is ready  for euthanasia; politically that is. I think that is the modern way of eliminating dogs who attack someone.


----------



## Logique (19 February 2012)

Ah _The Project._
Clip: question from the press conference: _'Who has the better tunnel Tony, Anna or Campbell?'_  - Abbott moves one eyebrow 2mm. 

Hughesy is onto it. It's the second item on _The Project_. 

Seek professional help Hughesy, it's called a fixation.


----------



## Calliope (25 February 2012)

I have never liked Campbell Newman much, except as a potential rescuer of Qld from that dreadful Bligh. However it was with disgust that I read that he agreed with the LNP decision to dis-endorse a Gold Coast candidate because he and his wife had visited a swinger's club. For god's sake what narrow minded wowsers the LNP are. They are obviously trying to present a small target for Bligh's smears.

And all because someone dobbed him in. If this starts a trend they will end up with no candidates. Nobody has clean hands.


----------



## Julia (25 February 2012)

The Labor Party would have done the same.   Campbell Newman is in there to win.
He is not going to risk the disapprobation of a proportion of voters by allowing a candidate who will be seen to lack 'decent moral values' to stand for his party.

Anyone standing for public office these days cannot get away with anything other than being cleaner than clean.  The opposing side will all too quickly sling mud without giving them any perfect opportunity.

On another issue, the federal mess has so taken over the current affairs bulletins that, even in the middle of an election campaign, Qld ABC dropped the usual Friday night "Qld 7.30" program in favour of the broadcast by Chris Urhlman.  
Bet Anna is gnashing her teeth.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 February 2012)

Calliope said:


> I have never liked Campbell Newman much, except as a potential rescuer of Qld from that dreadful Bligh. However it was with disgust that I read that he agreed with the LNP decision to dis-endorse a Gold Coast candidate because he and his wife had visited a swinger's club. For god's sake what narrow minded wowsers the LNP are. They are obviously trying to present a small target for Bligh's smears.
> 
> And all because someone dobbed him in. If this starts a trend they will end up with no candidates. Nobody has clean hands.




Least of all the ALP mate.

Remember Kevin Rudd getting the hots in Scores NY. 

I believe li'l Kevvie was a very attentive participant in the action that night, as an observer, supping at the voy bottle of vegemite sauces.

Lest this be held against him or he hold it against someone else.

Particularly the latter.

gg


----------



## Calliope (25 February 2012)

Julia said:


> Anyone standing for public office these days cannot get away with anything other than being cleaner than clean.




Unless of course you are Labor or Green candidate. Craig Thomson is a highly esteemed member of the ALP, and Lee Rhiannon, a Stalinist, is a valued member of the Greens.

You see Julia, it is only if you are Liberal that people expect you to have high moral values. Bligh plays on this of course, even after leading a government plagued with corruption. And she has Newman bluffed.


----------



## Macquack (26 February 2012)

Calliope said:


> You see Julia, it *is only if you are Liberal that people expect you to have high moral values*.




Oh please. 

Get your hand off it Calliope.


----------



## Calliope (26 February 2012)

Macquack said:


> Oh please.
> 
> Get your hand off it Calliope.




I know it is hard for you to control your potty mouth Macquack. Go back to whale watching and try to keep your mind above your navel.


----------



## Macquack (26 February 2012)

Calliope said:


> I know it is hard for you to control your potty mouth Macquack. Go back to whale watching and try to keep your mind above your navel.




You are the one with the filthy mind. I was referring to keeping your hand off your computer mouse.


----------



## Calliope (26 February 2012)

Macquack said:


> You are the one with the filthy mind. I was referring to keeping your hand off your computer mouse.




So you are a reformed character?:shake: Your mind is always in the gutter when you are stalking me.


----------



## Macquack (26 February 2012)

When are you going to tell us what you ever did for Australia by way of employment. If you are going to criticise everyone, fess up  or shut up.


----------



## Calliope (26 February 2012)

Macquack said:


> When are you going to tell us what you ever did for Australia by way of employment. If you are going to criticise everyone, fess up  or shut up.




:topicWhen are you going to mind your own business or stick to the topic and stop your obsessive stalking?:topic


----------



## Macquack (26 February 2012)

Calliope said:


> It turns out that the loud-mouthed, bullying Labor Manager of Business is just a big sook.




Sounds like you are the loud-mouthed sook of ASF.


----------



## Calliope (26 February 2012)

Macquack said:


> Sounds like you are the loud-mouthed sook of ASF.




:topic You are upset and provocative because I won't respond in kind to your nastiness.


----------



## joea (5 March 2012)

19 DAY TO GO
joea


----------



## Calliope (6 March 2012)

A new poll has shown that Kate Jones has now passed Campbell Newman on a two-party preferred basis. Obviously of all the muck thrown at Newman some of it is starting to stick. Ms Jones of course is bending over backwards to stop the despised word "Labor" appearing on any of her election posters or material.



> A new poll shows Labor MP Kate Jones has clawed back ground from Liberal National Party (LNP) leader Campbell Newman in the crucial Brisbane seat of Ashgrove.
> 
> Mr Newman has to win the seat in Brisbane's inner-west if he is to become the next Queensland premier.
> 
> Previous surveys have shown he is likely to do that, but the latest ReachTel poll of 742 residents in the electorate shows Ms Jones is gaining ground.









http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-03-06/newman-refuses-to-detail-funding-for-pledges/3870804


----------



## noco (6 March 2012)

Calliope said:


> A new poll has shown that Kate Jones has now passed Campbell Newman on a two-party preferred basis. Obviously of all the muck thrown at Newman some of it is starting to stick. Ms Jones of course is bending over backwards to stop the despised word "Labor" appearing on any of her election posters or material.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, it is the same in Townsville. The Labor candidates are omitting the Labor logo.

The National Labor smear must have them really worried.


----------



## Julia (6 March 2012)

Well, it's going to be a real mess if the LNP win the election but Newman doesn't win Ashgrove.   What will they do then?   Is it Jeff Seeney for Premier?


----------



## Knobby22 (6 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Well, it's going to be a real mess if the LNP win the election but Newman doesn't win Ashgrove.   What will they do then?   Is it Jeff Seeney for Premier?




You have to wonder why they didn't give him a better seat.
Maybe internally the "want to be Premiers" in the party were hoping he would lose it on his second term and they would get a chance.


----------



## joea (6 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Well, it's going to be a real mess if the LNP win the election but Newman doesn't win Ashgrove.   What will they do then?   Is it Jeff Seeney for Premier?




I believe it will be Tim Nicholls as stated a couple of weeks ago when Bligh "went off her head" wanting to know.
But they also could have put this name up to keep her quite. He is the deputy.

18 days to go, to get our chance!
joea


----------



## joea (6 March 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> You have to wonder why they didn't give him a better seat.




If he gets a bit light on in support, we can get 100 people from the northern towns to go and help him campaign in Ashgrove.
Had 100 canefarmers and associated small business people at a B- B-Q the other day.
joea


----------



## joea (6 March 2012)

noco said:


> Yes, it is the same in Townsville. The Labor candidates are omitting the Labor logo.
> 
> The National Labor smear must have them really worried.




No doubt LNP can use this to their advantage as we near ballot day.
joea


----------



## Calliope (6 March 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> You have to wonder why they didn't give him a better seat.
> Maybe internally the "want to be Premiers" in the party were hoping he would lose it on his second term and they would get a chance.




Yes is was crazy to let Newman stand in a Brisbane seat that no other LNP member could possibly win. Labor's strategy is sound - take out the ace card and the whole pack will come crumbling down. If Labor can now sell the idea that Newman can't win, it may turn the voters off the LNP, because, let's face it, without him they are  a rabble.

The local tabloid, the _Courier Mail_ has been giving Newman a bad press because his wife's family is well off, and therefore, by definition, corrupt.

It's only today that they got round to pointing the finger at some alleged Bligh government corruption.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...obby-link-to-alp/story-fnbt5t29-1226289937508


----------



## Julia (6 March 2012)

joea said:


> I believe it will be Tim Nicholls as stated a couple of weeks ago when Bligh "went off her head" wanting to know.
> joea



 Thanks for that, joe.   Was it previously Seeney who was deputy?
I don't mind Tim Nicholls.  Certainly better than more of Bligh.


----------



## joea (7 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Thanks for that, joe.   Was it previously Seeney who was deputy?
> I don't mind Tim Nicholls.  Certainly better than more of Bligh.




Julia
Seeney is currently leader of the opposition.
As you know Can Do has the media exposure.
I would just about bet Ashgrove voters are probably in hiding with all the exposure.

It is interesting there is no mention of Springborgh as he was the guy who did all the ground work to unite the nationals and liberals in Qld or so I thought.
He does not poll real well apparently!!
joea


----------



## joea (7 March 2012)

Hi.
I would have thought that LNP in Qld should to start campaigning on the fact the Labor candidates are attempting to disassociate from the Labor banner.
 On the ABC some guy is averaging a number of polls to get the average idea of Federal polling.

One would think the unemployment would be a hot spot to campaign on. By averaging the ABS and Roy Morgan polls we would get somewhere close to the mark in QLD.
Cairns and districts is around 12.2 % unemployed.
17 days to go.
joea


----------



## noco (7 March 2012)

joea said:


> No doubt LNP can use this to their advantage as we near ballot day.
> joea




Will they Joe? Sometiemes these people miss the opportunity. 

Whilst this is off the post a bit, I spoke to my local Federal member in my electorate and asked him why in the hell isn't Tony Abbott and other LNP members not using the fact that 10% of the Carbon Dioxide is syphoned off to the UNITED NATIONS CLIMATE CHANGE COMMITTEE of which K.Rudd is a member. Plus the fact that $599,000,000 was promised by Greg Combet to the UN Climate Change Committee at the Cancun meeting in Mexico.

I could not get a satifactory.


----------



## Julia (7 March 2012)

joea said:


> Julia
> Seeney is currently leader of the opposition.



So why would you earlier say Tim Nicholls would be the leader not Seeney?


----------



## Calliope (7 March 2012)

Wonder Woman Bligh should wing her way to Wagga to join Gillard to give comfort and advice to to flood victims. It turns out it is the only thing she is good at.


----------



## joea (7 March 2012)

Julia said:


> So why would you earlier say Tim Nicholls would be the leader not Seeney?




Julia
When the LNP were asked if Campbell did not win who would be the leader, the media reported that Tim Nicholl would have the most to gain. So it was half an answer.
It appears while Seeney may be the opposition leader, he may not be if Newman fails to win his seat.
Because they did not want to acknowledge that they had thought Campbell may not win. This would give amo. to Bligh.
That is why Ashgrove is so important.

The LNP have to win Ashgrove to allow their nominated leader to govern.
The Labor machine is throwing everything and  sundry at Ashgrove to stop him.

Meanwhile the  LNP is throwing everything and sundry at Fraser's seat to eliminate him from being opposition leader and giving Campbell a hard time, as Campbell has no experience in state parliament.

Meanwhile Seeney is Campbell's mentor.( To bring him up to speed).

You understand that Campbell is taking a shortcut to Premier. While I would imagine that this does not sit well with some in the party.(he has not yet won a seat and has had no time in state parliament)
Today two ex-premiers of Queensland said that Campbell should say he will govern with integrity. (he has not won yet). Where the hell did that come from.?

The bookies have Newman at $1.30 and Kate at $3.30.

So basically we see info in the media, but there is much more going on behind the scenes, by both sides.
joea


----------



## Calliope (7 March 2012)

joea said:


> The bookies have Newman at $1.30 and Kate at $3.30.



Those are interesting figures Joe. The bookies usually get it right. This is from Quest the Western Suburbs  local newspaper. Fraser is a nasty piece of work and it would be great to see him smashed. By the way if you want to back Labor over LNP you can get up to $11




> Bookies are not looking kindly on State Treasurer Andrew Fraser's chances on hanging on to his Mt Coot-tha seat, offering $4.25 odds.
> 
> LNP challenger Saxon Rice is the firm favourite, with Centrebet currently offering $1.18 for her to be the next member for Mt Coot-tha.
> 
> ...




http://www.couriermail.com.au/quest...-for-mt-coot-tha/story-fn8m0u4y-1226292108780


----------



## sails (7 March 2012)

Calliope said:


> Those are interesting figures Joe. The bookies usually get it right. This is from Quest the Western Suburbs  local newspaper. Fraser is a nasty piece of work and it would be great to see him smashed. By the way if you want to back Labor over LNP you can get up to $11
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/quest...-for-mt-coot-tha/story-fn8m0u4y-1226292108780





Yes, here is the latest from Centrebet on the state election:

Winning Party - Next Election - WINNER 	
LIBERAL-NATIONAL PARTY 	1.04 
LABOR PARTY 	10.00

http://centrebet.com


----------



## Julia (7 March 2012)

joea said:


> Julia
> When the LNP were asked if Campbell did not win who would be the leader, the media reported that Tim Nicholl would have the most to gain. So it was half an answer.
> It appears while Seeney may be the opposition leader, he may not be if Newman fails to win his seat.
> Because they did not want to acknowledge that they had thought Campbell may not win. This would give amo. to Bligh.
> ...



I know all that.  My point is that if Newman fails to win Ashgrove but the LNP wins the election, we have no idea who is going to be Premier!!
That is hardly a satisfactory state of affairs is it?   I think they could lose votes on the basis of such a shoddy non-answer.


----------



## noco (7 March 2012)

Julia said:


> I know all that.  My point is that if Newman fails to win Ashgrove but the LNP wins the election, we have no idea who is going to be Premier!!
> That is hardly a satisfactory state of affairs is it?   I think they could lose votes on the basis of such a shoddy non-answer.




Julia, I don't think you have too much to worry about according to Centre Bet and they are hardly ever wrong.



http://www.sportsbet.com.au/betting/politics/queensland-state-election


----------



## noco (7 March 2012)

noco said:


> Julia, I don't think you have too much to worry about according to Centre Bet and they are hardly ever wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sportsbet.com.au/betting/politics/queensland-state-election




Her are some more odds by Centre Bet Newman V Jones.


http://stage.qcl.farmonline.com.au/...say-election-is-a-one-horse-race/2454549.aspx


----------



## joea (8 March 2012)

Julia said:


> I know all that.  My point is that if Newman fails to win Ashgrove but the LNP wins the election, we have no idea who is going to be Premier!!
> That is hardly a satisfactory state of affairs is it?   I think they could lose votes on the basis of such a shoddy non-answer.




Julia
Tim Nicholl was on the news tonight. First time I have seen him there.
I think he was queried by media on your exact comment.
His answer was along the lines, "that nothing is clear cut in politics."
Campbell Newman is the one campaigning as Premier. I cannot see a problem with that until the votes have been counted.
At this point follow the bookies.
joea


----------



## Julia (8 March 2012)

joea said:


> Tim Nicholl was on the news tonight. First time I have seen him there.
> I think he was queried by media on your exact comment.
> His answer was along the lines, "that nothing is clear cut in politics."



I doubt I'd be the only voter who would find that a completely unsatisfactory response.


----------



## tinhat (8 March 2012)

Julia said:


> I know all that.  My point is that if Newman fails to win Ashgrove but the LNP wins the election, we have no idea who is going to be Premier!!
> That is hardly a satisfactory state of affairs is it?   I think they could lose votes on the basis of such a shoddy non-answer.




This is the case with every election, state or federal. There is no guarantee that the leader of the party that wins will themselves win their seat.

I'm genuinely perplexed that people no longer seem to understand the Westminster parliamentary system. It's the best system of democracy in the world.


----------



## sails (8 March 2012)

There seems to be a lot of conjecture over just one poll.  Although these professional polls usually get it close, they can sometimes be out.  Would be more interesting if other pollsters get the same result, then there might be something to worry about.

And, if we don't vote for LNP or someone who will definitely NOT allow their preferences to go to labor, it is likely a vote for labor.  


This from CentreBet on Qld election - and greens are not faring well:

	Ashgrove - Winning Candidate 	
NEWMAN, Campbell (LNP) 	1.22 
JONES, Kate (ALP) 	3.90 
ANY OTHER CANDIDATE 	41.00 

	Barron River - Winning Candidate 	
TROUT, Michael (LNP) 	1.08 
WETTENHALL, Steve (ALP) 	6.60 
ANY OTHER CANDIDATE 	21.00 

	Broadwater - Winning Candidate 	
BARTON, Verity (LNP) 	1.25 
CROFT, Peta-Kaye (ALP) 	4.25 
ANY OTHER CANDIDATE 	8.00 

	Chatsworth - Winning Candidate 	
MINNIKIN, Steve (LNP) 	1.04 
KILBURN, Steve (ALP) 	8.60 
ANY OTHER CANDIDATE 	29.00

	Everton - Winning Candidate 	
MANDER, Tim (LNP) 	1.06 
WATT, Murray (ALP) 	7.50 
ANY OTHER CANDIDATE 	29.00 

	Ferny Gove - Winning Candidate 	
SHUTTLEWORTH, Dale (LNP) 	1.10 
WILSON, Geoff (ALP) 	6.00 
NIELSEN, Howard (GRN) 	21.00 

	Kallangur - Winning Candidate 	
RUTHENBERG, Trevor (LNP) 	1.08 
O'NEILL, Mary-Anne (ALP) 	6.60 
ANY OTHER CANDIDATE 	15.00 

	Mt Coot-tha - Winning Candidate 	
RICE, Saxon (LNP) 	1.17 
FRASER, Andrew (ALP) 	4.60 
STONE, Adam (GRN) 	21.00 
WATERMAN, Margaret (KAP) 	51.00 

	Pine Rivers - Winning Candidate 	
HOLSWICH, Seath (LNP) 	1.10 
BULMAN, Patrick (ALP) 	6.00 
ANY OTHER CANDIDATE 	21.00 

	Springwood - Winning Candidate 	
GRANT, John (LNP) 	1.06 
STONE, Barbara (ALP) 	7.50 
COTTER, Neil (GRN) 	26.00 
ANY OTHER CANDIDATE 	34.00 

	Stretton - Winning Candidate 	
OSTAPOVITCH, Freya (LNP) 	1.23 
PEGG, Duncan (ALP) 	3.80 
FORDE, David (IND) 	15.00 
SADLER, Brian (GRN) 	34.00 

	Toowoomba North - Winning Candidate 	
WATTS, Trevor (LNP) 	1.10 
SHINE, Kerry (ALP) 	6.00 
ANY OTHER CANDIDATE 	34.00

(and it looks like Peta Kaye Croft in our electorate is not looking good.  Never seem to see or hear from her until election time)


----------



## Calliope (8 March 2012)

tinhat said:


> This is the case with every election, state or federal. There is no guarantee that the leader of the party that wins will themselves win their seat.
> 
> I'm genuinely perplexed that people no longer seem to understand the Westminster parliamentary system. It's the best system of democracy in the world.




Exactly. In the 2007 federal election no one was hassling John Howard on who would be the leader if he lost.

It seems that another state LNP candidate is under a cloud for starting a pr0n site. Being a wowser party puts the LNP at a disadvantage . In the Labor selections, if the candidate has a union backgound his character is not considered. It wouldn't matter if he was a pr0n star or used union funds to take his mates to brothels , he would still be selected.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 March 2012)

Calliope said:


> Exactly. In the 2007 federal election no one was hassling John Howard on who would be the leader if he lost.
> 
> It seems that another state LNP candidate is under a cloud for starting a pr0n site.




Yes from ABC - the LNP has already had to sack two candidates for the nearby Gold Coast seat of Broadwater - one over a drink-driving charge and the other for attending a swingers party. 

The offences don't seem to be that sackable. The pr0n site one in particular, he just provided the website backbone, he didn't run it or appear in it. I would have thought that would be considered entrepreneurial.

Still better out than in.

Maybe they will put in a  small business fish and chip owner instead!


----------



## Calliope (8 March 2012)

The LNP has just decided to retain the pr0n site guy. Someone is showing a bit of maturity. Bligh says he should be sacked, especially as it is Women's Day.:screwy:


----------



## Julia (8 March 2012)

tinhat said:


> This is the case with every election, state or federal. There is no guarantee that the leader of the party that wins will themselves win their seat.
> 
> I'm genuinely perplexed that people no longer seem to understand the Westminster parliamentary system. It's the best system of democracy in the world.



Apologies for my ignorance, tinhat.

My point, which I don't seem to have made clear, is that it's just not a 'good look' for the LNP to be so vague about who will be leader if Newman fails to win Ashgrove.  The local labor member is apparently very popular and ahead in the latest poll.

Whether it reflects reality or not, many people vote in both state and federal elections for the leader  It doesn't augur well for their capacity to provide answers when asked the quite obvious questions of "what if Newman fails to take the seat?".  They keep saying "if we don't win Ashgrove, we will not win the election".  
Not necessarily so.

 I will be voting LNP, despite the fact that I have zero time for the incompetent, lazy, hopeless candidate in my area and everyone I know will be doing likewise.  
This election imo is - like most elections - much more about getting rid of the Bligh government than a demonstration of any great faith in the LNP.


----------



## joea (8 March 2012)

noco said:


> Her are some more odds by Centre Bet Newman V Jones.
> 
> 
> http://stage.qcl.farmonline.com.au/...say-election-is-a-one-horse-race/2454549.aspx




+1
my computer went AWOL.
joea


----------



## Calliope (9 March 2012)

Bligh is continually whining about Newman's "vested interests."
This letter in The Oz yesterday puts things in perspective;

*'The best resourced vested interests in the country is a government trying to get itself re-elected."*


----------



## Calliope (10 March 2012)

The Courier Mail's gloating headline

*CAN- DO FACES DEFEAT*



> CAMPBELL Newman is set to lose in his bid to win the seat of Ashgrove - plunging Queensland politics into unprecedented territory.
> 
> An exclusive Galaxy Poll conducted for The Courier-Mail reveals Labor incumbent Kate Jones has broken away from Mr Newman in the must-win seat just two weeks out from the election.
> 
> ...




http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...ding-to-new-poll/story-fnbt5t29-1226295602992


----------



## sails (10 March 2012)

Calliope said:


> The Courier Mail's gloating headline
> 
> *CAN- DO FACES DEFEAT*
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...ding-to-new-poll/story-fnbt5t29-1226295602992





Now that there is a second poll, it looks more like he might be in trouble.  The LNP will need to have a clear plan B for leadership. 

I don't think Newman's wife is helping with public approval either with her seeming "can't keep her hands off him" gestures.


----------



## joea (11 March 2012)

Campbell $1.42
Kate       $2.30

13 days to go.

Big day today. Bligh sprouting her message(i.e. Labor message in disguise)
Newman coming clean.
If anybody wants a dose of bulls##t baffles brains today, stay tuned to the TV.
joea


----------



## noco (11 March 2012)

joea said:


> Campbell $1.42
> Kate       $2.30
> 
> 13 days to go.
> ...




Who will be leader of the Labor Party if Anna loses her seat?

Make sure you read the comments attached to this link because the above question is being asked over and over again.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...ention-centre/comments-fnbt5t29-1226296183449


----------



## Calliope (11 March 2012)

noco said:


> Who will be leader of the Labor Party if Anna loses her seat?
> 
> Make sure you read the comments attached to this link because the above question is being asked over and over again.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...ention-centre/comments-fnbt5t29-1226296183449




Yes. I liked this one;



> Matt of Brisbane Posted at 12:23 PM Today
> 
> I wouldn't care if a blind monkey was the leader of the LNP. It's still better then a Labour govt.




And this one;



> Bear Posted at 12:19 PM Today
> 
> I WOULD PREFER TO TAKE MY CHANCE WITH THE LUCKY DIP THAN THE DIP STICKS WE HAVE NOW.


----------



## noco (11 March 2012)

It beats the hell out of me why someone from the LNP have not mentioned the cosy job her husband, what's his name, I think it is Greg Withers.

He is departmental head of the state government climate change. 

I think his salary is around $185,000. I wonder how he got that job without some of Anna's influence.


----------



## Julia (11 March 2012)

noco said:


> It beats the hell out of me why someone from the LNP have not mentioned the cosy job her husband, what's his name, I think it is Greg Withers.
> 
> He is departmental head of the state government climate change.
> 
> I think his salary is around $185,000. I wonder how he got that job without some of Anna's influence.



Yes, exactly what I've been thinking as I've seen all the mud thrown at Newman and his wife.  Not a word, afaik, has been spoken about Mr Withers' sinecure.
Mr Newman seems to be missing an opportunity here which makes one wonder about his political nous.


----------



## noco (11 March 2012)

noco said:


> It beats the hell out of me why someone from the LNP have not mentioned the cosy job her husband, what's his name, I think it is Greg Withers.
> 
> He is departmental head of the state government climate change.
> 
> I think his salary is around $185,000. I wonder how he got that job without some of Anna's influence.




Correction on Greg Withers salary. Make that $220,000. The department he now heads was created by Anna Bligh a month after she became Premier.


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...n-11th-hour-deal/story-fnbsqt8f-1226267174232


----------



## Calliope (11 March 2012)

noco said:


> Correction on Greg Withers salary. Make that $220,000. The department he now heads was created by Anna Bligh a month after she became Premier.
> 
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...n-11th-hour-deal/story-fnbsqt8f-1226267174232




Newman did give Withers a serve at the LNP state conference last year;



> Mr Newman said DERM (Department of Environment and Resource Management) would come under a powerful spotlight and be swiftly re-engineered if he won government.
> 
> "It's a department without true leadership, a department that is more about ideology than science," he said. "It's more about politics than outcomes."
> 
> ...



(My bolds)

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...and-greg-withers/story-e6freoof-1226096324275


----------



## MrBurns (15 March 2012)

This bloke Newman is up to his armpits in corruption, NO developer EVER donates that much for nothing.

Politics attracts some low life creeps doesn't it.


----------



## joea (15 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> This bloke Newman is up to his armpits in corruption, NO developer EVER donates that much for nothing.
> 
> Politics attracts some low life creeps doesn't it.




Now MrBurns I was chipped the other day on jumping the gun on Craig Thompson.
Why don't we wait and see the facts, instead of listening to the media or Labor scaremongering. 
What will happen following the 24th, is most political journalist will have their annual leave.
joea


----------



## MrBurns (15 March 2012)

joea said:


> Now MrBurns I was chipped the other day on jumping the gun on Craig Thompson.
> Why don't we wait and see the facts, instead of listening to the media or Labor scaremongering.
> What will happen following the 24th, is most political journalist will have their annual leave.
> joea




Craig Thomson is a sleezy creep, can you imagine him doing anything for the public good ? He's just a freeloading insect.

I was a real estate agent for 20 years no developer gives away that sort of money for nothing end of story.


----------



## noco (15 March 2012)

Anna Bligh is so desperate she has now become lower tha a rattle snakes belly. 

Please read the comments of which 99.9% are condemning this woman. Does she realize what a fool she is making of herslf?

BTW. She renewed her husband's contract one month before calling the election.


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...-political-donor/story-fnbt5t29-1226300622739


----------



## MrBurns (15 March 2012)

I dont know Qld politics at all, just my observation of Newman.


----------



## joea (15 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I dont know Qld politics at all, just my observation of Newman.




MrBurns.

We people in Queensland are voting for the lesser of two evils.
joea


----------



## MrBurns (15 March 2012)

joea said:


> MrBurns.
> 
> We people in Queensland are voting for the lesser of two evils.
> joea




I wouldnt vote for Newman under any circumstances.


----------



## joea (15 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I don't know Qld politics at all, just my observation of Newman.




A few years back I gave a person a opportunity to be  trained as a Boiler operator.
It was against the opinion of the Chief Engineer and 3 other people who were opinionated.
I  kept an eye on him for the next 3 years.
Well golly gosh, he had the minimal number of boiler and steam problems.
Why was he different.? Well he was a quite sort of a guy with integrity.

You just cannot judge a book by its cover. You have to look deeper.
I think we should give Campbell ago.
joea


----------



## MrBurns (15 March 2012)

joea said:


> You just cannot judge a book by its cover. You have to look deeper.
> I think we should give Campbell ago.
> joea




You'll learn the hard was as his mates get looked after and you don't.


----------



## sptrawler (15 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I was a real estate agent for 20 years




Funnily enough MrBurns a lot of people would stereotype you and pidgeon hole you just on that statement. Lifes ironic isn't it.

By the way I don't have any idea on the Queensland situation and don't give a rats either way. Just find it funny that labor in Queensland and labor federally seem to be throwing a lot of mud, an old union trick to fire up the workers. Hope it works for them.


----------



## MrBurns (15 March 2012)

sptrawler said:


> Funnily enough MrBurns a lot of people would stereotype you and pidgeon hole you just on that statement. Lifes ironic isn't it.
> 
> By the way I don't have any idea on the Queensland situation and don't give a rats either way. Just find it funny that labor in Queensland and labor federally seem to be throwing a lot of mud, an old union trick to fire up the workers. Hope it works for them.




I'm not elected and I don't misuse public money, dont care about Qld politics either but it annoys me to see a creep like him get in because Labor aren't electable.


----------



## sptrawler (15 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I'm not elected and I don't misuse public money, dont care about Qld politics either but it annoys me to see a creep like him get in because Labor aren't electable.




From the snippets we hear over in the west, he might not get in and the lnp might, funny situation.
However following your train of thought, the very same reasoning may see labor get back in federally i.e because people don't like Abbott.


----------



## sails (15 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I wouldnt vote for Newman under any circumstances.





lol - that's probably because you haven't had Anna as your premier and Beattie before her!  Newman is at least a change.


----------



## sails (15 March 2012)

sptrawler said:


> From the snippets we hear over in the west, he might not get in and the lnp might, funny situation.
> However following your train of thought, the very same reasoning may see labor get back in federally i.e because people don't like Abbott.




Trouble is, labor will rake up dirt on any leader of the LNP - unless it's someone like Malcolm who seems to be more in tune with ALP and seemingly at odds with LNP policies.


----------



## MrBurns (15 March 2012)

sptrawler said:


> From the snippets we hear over in the west, he might not get in and the lnp might, funny situation.
> However following your train of thought, the very same reasoning may see labor get back in federally i.e because people don't like Abbott.




Abbott isnt popular because of his awkward manner, he's not dishonest, thats the difference, Gillard is universally hated she has no hope of getting back in and Labor know it.


----------



## sptrawler (15 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Abbott isnt popular because of his awkward manner, he's not dishonest, thats the difference, Gillard is universally hated she has no hope of getting back in and Labor know it.




But are we voting for the persona of the leaders or the ideology of the parties and their past record?

One thing for sure it will show if the mud slinging politics works for labor. It did over here in the west a couple of elections ago labor made Barnett out to be a crackpot over bringing water down from the north.
Now labor is in the wilderness.


----------



## MrBurns (15 March 2012)

sptrawler said:


> But are we voting for the persona of the leaders or the ideology of the parties and their past record?
> 
> .




 Bit of each Labor lose on both......


----------



## Julia (15 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> This bloke Newman is up to his armpits in corruption, NO developer EVER donates that much for nothing.
> 
> Politics attracts some low life creeps doesn't it.



 Well, it looks as though Labor's mud slinging campaign is working.
You're not even in Queensland and you nonetheless have rubbished our only alternative to the gross mismanagement Bligh and Co. have heaped on the State.



MrBurns said:


> I dont know Qld politics at all, just my observation of Newman.



Based on what exactly?

Are you even remotely aware of the mess Qld Labor have made, particularly of Health which is a complete fiasco?
Many other messes, but I can't be bothered trying to explain it to you, given you have apparently already decided someone about whom you know next to nothing is completely appalling.

The Chasers used to have a segment where they would film some total idjits making completely unreasonable statements, and flash across the screen:

*"This Person Votes !!!"*


----------



## JTLP (15 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Well, it looks as though Labor's mud slinging campaign is working.
> You're not even in Queensland and you nonetheless have rubbished our only alternative to the gross mismanagement Bligh and Co. have heaped on the State.
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not from QLD either but seriously - who is Anna Bligh to think she can sling mud when her own Husband landed a cushy climate job with ZERO credentials then gets a pretty SWEET contract renewal when she'll no doubt be sent to the dogs in 10 days.

Politics is slimey but to hear this rubbish makes me want to run for politics myself - clean it up :


----------



## Julia (15 March 2012)

JTLP said:


> I'm not from QLD either but seriously - who is Anna Bligh to think she can sling mud when her own Husband landed a cushy climate job with ZERO credentials then gets a pretty SWEET contract renewal when she'll no doubt be sent to the dogs in 10 days.
> 
> Politics is slimey but to hear this rubbish makes me want to run for politics myself - clean it up :



 Exactly.  She is an expert in the slime department, always delivered in that quite sweet voice.
Campbell Newman has found himself unprepared for the viciousness of State Labor's attack and is out of his depth in knowing how to respond.

I suspect the electorate on the whole will see Bligh's attempts for what they are and her behaviour may well actually lose her more votes.


----------



## noco (15 March 2012)

I watched the forum with Anna Bligh and Campbell Newman and not once did I hear Newman attack Bligh on a personal issue.

Bligh was more than happy to contiue her personal attack on Newman and I hope it all back fires on her.

The LNP did have a dirt file on Bligh and Newman squashed it and he does deserve credit for his decision.

Anna was her own true self with her top rated spin. I am not sure who would win in that department Bligh or Gillard.


----------



## joea (16 March 2012)

8 days to go?
joea


----------



## MrBurns (16 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Well, it looks as though Labor's mud slinging campaign is working.
> You're not even in Queensland and you nonetheless have rubbished our only alternative to the gross mismanagement Bligh and Co. have heaped on the State.
> 
> 
> ...





Ok I probably should have stayed out of this Bligh sounds like a bad piece of work herself.

It doesnt seem like you have much of a choice up there and this is a growing problem all over from local councils, to Federal Govt, the declining quality of candidates is now alarming.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Ok I probably should have stayed out of this Bligh sounds like a bad piece of work herself.
> 
> It doesnt seem like you have much of a choice up there and this is a growing problem all over from local councils, to Federal Govt, the declining quality of candidates is now alarming.




Wise words Burnsie,

The Labor government in Queensland and Anna Bligh in particular went troppo some years ago.

She is a much diminished figure, accompanied by the descent of a great state in to malfunction, intent on throwing as much mud, at Campbell Newman, a good person, as she can.

She will be revealed in her awfulness.

You should not " probably " have stayed out of it. 

You should have.

Are you taking your pills mate?, you are not the same prescient Burnsie we knew.

Perhaps too much time with the ABC basketweavers.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (16 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Wise words Burnsie,
> The Labor government in Queensland and Anna Bligh in particular went troppo some years ago.
> She is a much diminished figure, accompanied by the descent of a great state in to malfunction, intent on throwing as much mud, at Campbell Newman, a good person, as she can.
> She will be revealed in her awfulness.
> ...




Having had much to do with them in the past I have a special dislike for smart arsed property developers and the evidence against Newman is fairly strong, as I said property developers do not give away money without something in return.

What a wonderful choice you have, now who is the most crooked and incompetant ?


----------



## noco (16 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Having had much to do with them in the past I have a special dislike for smart arsed property developers and the evidence against Newman is fairly strong, as I said property developers do not give away money without something in return.
> 
> What a wonderful choice you have, now who is the most crooked and incompetant ?



Who is the crooked one after reading this llink on the CMC.

Bligh is full of hypocrisy and knows full well her connection with the CMC through Labor socialist left mates can do Newman harm.

She has had inside information all the time. Gillard is in the same boat with the Fair Work Australia with influence over the Craig Thomson affair.

Talk about wheels within wheels. Both Bligh and Gillard are masters at cover ups. 


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...litical-link-lnp/story-e6freoof-1226300935258


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 March 2012)

noco said:


> Who is the crooked one after reading this llink on the CMC.
> 
> Bligh is full of hypocrisy and knows full well her connection with the CMC through Labor socialist left mates can do Newman harm.
> 
> ...




Bligh , I agree is a decrepit Labor leader, at the end of her time.

A graph of her contacts, and their enrichment from Labor mates' deals would be interesting.

Newman is a straight talker and doer.

Right will out.

gg


----------



## joea (16 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Bligh , I agree is a decrepit Labor leader, at the end of her time.
> 
> Newman is a straight talker and doer.
> 
> ...




It appears that Newman may win on preferences by the poll today. (very close)
However looking at Sports Bet I see Newman has eased from $1.46 to $1.50 while Jones has remained at $2.20.
I wonder what is going on, as the additional votes for Jones has come from the Greens. 

I assume that the LNP fully support Newman to be the best man to get the job done in Queensland. The Election appears to be a landslide win to LNP(Sportsbet).

So we now see Bligh doing her level best to out Newman. I am assuming this is political revenge, because by doing so one would not say its the best for Queensland.
Qld has to get up an go quickly, and "CanDo" could make that happen.

As GG has mentioned Newman is a straight talker, but he has not been through the rough and tumble of politics.
Could we dare hope if Newman wins, that Qld state politics could become more civil.
It is my belief that if Newman goes in as Premier that the political debate will take on a new meaning in politics. (but he has to get there)
joea


----------



## Logique (16 March 2012)

Reading this thread as a "cockroach" from NSW, it's opened my eyes as to Premier Bligh's true nature, she plays differently seen from a distance. The sinecure and $220k salary to her husband, recently renewed - wouldn't impress me.

In Ashgrove, hopefully swing voters will bow to reality, a change of government is inevitable, put the state first and vote for the leader in waiting. Someone nicknamed "Can Do" surely deserves a chance.


----------



## MrBurns (16 March 2012)

joea said:


> It appears that Newman may win on preferences by the poll today. (very close)
> I wonder what is going on,




Could it be the people don't know which way to go, they're both unworthy, I think thats the problem.


----------



## Calliope (16 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> the declining quality of candidates is now alarming.




_The recent decline in quality of chat room posters is depressing._


----------



## Julia (16 March 2012)

Logique said:


> Reading this thread as a "cockroach" from NSW, it's opened my eyes as to Premier Bligh's true nature, she plays differently seen from a distance. The sinecure and $220k salary to her husband, recently renewed - wouldn't impress me.



Anna Bligh does have a great media presence.  She has an attractive speaking voice which gives the lie to the viciousness of what she actually says.  It took me way too long to wake up to her.


----------



## joea (16 March 2012)

Anna plays her last "trump" today.
One would think there will be no evidence to denounce the State Government in the flood report handed down today.
Very appropriate!
joea


----------



## sails (17 March 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted but the CMC clears Campbell Newman.  Surely this makes Anna look like a desperate fool for continually trying to attack him personally.  




> The Crime and Misconduct Commission will not conduct investigations into LNP leader Campbell Newman over a raft of allegations involving developer donations, misconduct of council staff and corruption.




Read more: *CMC clears Campbell Newman*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 March 2012)

sails said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but the CMC clears Campbell Newman.  Surely this makes Anna look like a desperate fool for continually trying to attack him personally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She appears like a desperate shrew, tossing allegations without foundation.

One wonders what dirty deals lie hidden to be revealed when the LNP get in to power.

She really is a tad unhinged at present.

gg


----------



## joea (17 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> She really is a tad unhinged at present.
> 
> gg




If you observe Anna closely on media film, her body language is going through the motion of a politician with optimism, however her eyes are without hope.
In fact it must be pretty hard for her to face up to the voters final decision.
I just hope she concedes with dignity.

joea


----------



## noco (17 March 2012)

joea said:


> If you observe Anna closely on media film, her body language is going through the motion of a politician with optimism, however her eyes are without hope.
> In fact it must be pretty hard for her to face up to the voters final decision.
> I just hope she concedes with dignity.
> 
> joea




I guess it will be, well the people have spoken but they are overlooking the reason for our financial disaster which has benn caused by the GFC and all the natuarl disasters we have faced and that is why we had to sell the people's assets. 

It will be more spin and lies.

I just hope she lays down and stops trying to discredit and humilate Newman.It has all back fired on her since Newman has been cleared by the CMC.


----------



## noco (17 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> She appears like a desperate shrew, tossing allegations without foundation.
> 
> One wonders what dirty deals lie hidden to be revealed when the LNP get in to power.
> 
> ...




Des Houghton's  (the Courier Mail) assessment of Anna Bligh sums her very well in deed.

Please read the 100+ comments about this very desperate woman. 

It is Labor's policy. "DO WHAT EVER IT TAKES TO STAY IN POWER". 


http://blogs.news.com.au/couriermai...e_whit_less_than_bligh_deserves/#commentsmore


----------



## sails (17 March 2012)

noco said:


> Des Houghton's  (the Courier Mail) assessment of Anna Bligh sums her very well in deed.
> 
> Please read the 100+ comments about this very desperate woman.
> 
> ...




That might have worked once, but I think the majority are wearing thin of labor's "whatever it takes" tactics.


----------



## drsmith (17 March 2012)

joea said:


> If you observe Anna closely on media film, her body language is going through the motion of a politician with optimism, however her eyes are without hope.
> In fact it must be pretty hard for her to face up to the voters final decision.
> I just hope she concedes with dignity.
> 
> joea



That now looks like a very hard motion for her to push.


----------



## Calliope (18 March 2012)

drsmith said:


> That now looks like a very hard motion for her to push.




Bligher's toothy grin will soon be in Opposition leading a party of 12.



> EXCLUSIVE polling reveals Campbell Newman's Liberal National Party freight train is on a fast track to government as the Queensland election campaign officially kicks off today.
> 
> A Galaxy poll conducted for The Sunday Mail shows Anna Bligh's Labor Government is headed for annihilation at the March 24 election.
> 
> ...




http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...-ship-is-sinking/story-fnbt5t29-1226274743415


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 March 2012)

noco said:


> Des Houghton's  (the Courier Mail) assessment of Anna Bligh sums her very well in deed.
> 
> Please read the 100+ comments about this very desperate woman.
> 
> ...




Des Houghton of the Courier-Mail, as usual, has got it in one.

Bligh is quite a piece of work.

gg


----------



## Calliope (18 March 2012)

OK. The LNP is going to romp in. It's now up to the electors of Ashgrove to decide;

(a)  Do they want a Premier as their representative? or; 

(b)  Do they want someone in a rump Opposition party to represent them?

They are not stupid. I'll put my money on (a).


----------



## noco (18 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> She appears like a desperate shrew, tossing allegations without foundation.
> 
> One wonders what dirty deals lie hidden to be revealed when the LNP get in to power.
> 
> ...




GG. I reckon she will regret taking a base ball bat to Newman with her shameful smear compaign, untill the day she retires from politics, and that could be sooner than people think.


----------



## joea (18 March 2012)

After the money at sports bet being pretty consistent, there has been a move.
Newman firming from $1.50 to $1.33.
Jones drifting from $2.20 to $2.65.
joea


----------



## joea (19 March 2012)

With the Qld. election looking like a fore gone conclusion with a win to LNP, we are now going to see the media attempt to create some excitement out of Ashgrove.
Its interesting that the media has not highlighted the fact that Labor candidates are not using the Labor signature on their banners. 

Overnight there is a further firming for Newman.

I hope the comment from Calliope holds firm.
5 days to go.!!!

joea


----------



## dutchie (19 March 2012)

Kate Jones got a very long and nice interview on ABC news this morning. Wonder if Newman will get the same opportunity?


----------



## joea (19 March 2012)

dutchie said:


> Kate Jones got a very long and nice interview on ABC news this morning. Wonder if Newman will get the same opportunity?




dutchie
I was watching that, and my money is on he will not.
But I will put $100 on the nose that the LNP MP'S will be questioned numerous times, on who will be Premier if Newman fails to win Ashgrove.
I am actually waiting for some of the media to wake up to Newman firming further in sports bet. The money has gone on since the Sunday Mail was released.
joea


----------



## dutchie (19 March 2012)

joea said:


> dutchie
> I was watching that, and my money is on he will not.
> But I will put $100 on the nose that the LNP MP'S will be questioned numerous times, on who will be Premier if Newman fail.
> I am actually waiting for some of the media to wake up to Newman firming further in sports bet.
> joea




Hi joea
I bet he wont either.
I think sports bet is more reliable than any polls.


----------



## joea (19 March 2012)

dutchie said:


> Hi joea
> I bet he wont either.
> I think sports bet is more reliable than any polls.




dutchie
I will put another $100 on a scare campaign by Labor against developers and business all the way to Saturday 8am.
joea


----------



## joea (19 March 2012)

Campbell Newman, today released his first 100 days in government if He and LNP wins.

Closely following this was Gillard on a Federal Skill package.

One wonders if Federal Labor is taking an offensive this week, to lessen the damage  to Labor in Queensland State Election.?????

joea


----------



## Calliope (22 March 2012)

Newman is now a shoe-in for Ashgrove and *he will be* the next Premier. Labor's smear campaign has backfired. Bligh is now in the humiliating position of having to look for sympathy and beg the electorate to let her and her gang down lightly, in next Saturday's train wreck.


----------



## MrBurns (23 March 2012)

I'm now firmly in the Lib camp on this, I no longer care what Newman did, if anything, Labor need to be dispensed with at all levels, I hope they have almost no seats left in Qld after Saturday.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 March 2012)

Calliope said:


> Newman is now a shoe-in for Ashgrove and *he will be* the next Premier. Labor's smear campaign has backfired. Bligh is now in the humiliating position of having to look for sympathy and beg the electorate to let her and her gang down lightly, in next Saturday's train wreck.




You would have though they would have learnt from the failed compaigns in the other states, but no.


----------



## Julia (23 March 2012)

I feel a bit unreasonable in saying this, but I'm aware that when I vote tomorrow it's definitely not just about State Labor but with a definite "pox on this dreadful federal Labor" also.  I'm tempted, just for my own satisfaction, to write something like that on my ballot paper.

Anyone else think either their own or other voters' intentions will be similar?


----------



## Logique (23 March 2012)

Go Queenslanders! In particular, a good comment on Ashgrovians that the electorate rallied to Campbell Newman's banner after the revenge politicking smear campaign.


----------



## MrBurns (23 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Anyone else think either their own or other voters' intentions will be similar?




I don't think you'll be alone there Julia, I hope the backlash is so severe it leaves Labor with no excuses.


----------



## sails (23 March 2012)

Julia said:


> I feel a bit unreasonable in saying this, but I'm aware that when I vote tomorrow it's definitely not just about State Labor but with a definite "pox on this dreadful federal Labor" also.  I'm tempted, just for my own satisfaction, to write something like that on my ballot paper.
> 
> Anyone else think either their own or other voters' intentions will be similar?




Julia, I thought it voids the ballot paper if anything is written on it other than numbers in the boxes.  Not sure if that is correct though.

Hopefully, the sheer swing against labor will be masssive enough for them to realise they can't get away with thumbing their noses at the people they are paid to represent.


----------



## bellenuit (23 March 2012)

sails said:


> Julia, I thought it voids the ballot paper if anything is written on it other than numbers in the boxes.  Not sure if that is correct though.
> 
> Hopefully, the sheer swing against labor will be masssive enough for them to realise they can't get away with thumbing their noses at the people they are paid to represent.




Yes, I'd be careful. It might void your vote.


----------



## sails (23 March 2012)

bellenuit said:


> Yes, I'd be careful. It might void your vote.




Here is some information: http://www.eca.gov.au/systems/files/3-preferential-voting-systems.pdf

Scroll down the PDF to see info for Qld voting.


----------



## Julia (23 March 2012)

Good reminder, thanks Sails and Bellenuit.  I couldn't get your link to work, Sails, but the following is from Antony Green's election blog.



> DON'T write in such a way that the voting squares will be obscured. This will make your vote informal. And DON'T put your name or address on the ballot paper. Your vote will be informal if you can be identified from the ballot paper.




It would be a childish gesture on my part, I suppose, and pointless given the only people seeing my irritation would be the local vote counter.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 March 2012)

I have never in all my born days seen so few ALP Election posters.

It is as if they do not exist.

gg


----------



## drsmith (23 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It is as if they do not exist.



They'll be the few bowing their heads in shame as they cast their vote in Qld tomorrow.


----------



## Julia (23 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have never in all my born days seen so few ALP Election posters.
> 
> It is as if they do not exist.
> 
> gg



Assuming you mean above members of this forum defending the Party of their choice, I've also noticed in my area zero posters/signs/letterbox drops from the ALP.
I have no idea if the ALP is even offering a candidate here!
It's a safe LNP seat, but surely they'd have made some attempt to garner a few votes.

John Mickel on "7.30" tonight was very candid in saying they made a total mistake in targeting Campbell Newman and his family with their smear campaign.  This has totally backfired on them and he admitted this.

I've never seen any politician make such a frenzied effort as Anna Bligh has in this last week in her desperate attempt to limit the damage.  She deserves the debacle which is hopefully to come tomorrow.  Just think about the asset sales and how she left Paul Lucas in charge of Health when employees weren't receiving their pay for months on end.  Plus much, much more.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Assuming you mean above members of this forum defending the Party of their choice, I've also noticed in my area zero posters/signs/letterbox drops from the ALP.
> I have no idea if the ALP is even offering a candidate here!
> It's a safe LNP seat, but surely they'd have made some attempt to garner a few votes.
> 
> ...




Let us just hope that the rout will be complete.

This Labor ALP Union Dominated Government has been the most incompetent government in the history of Queensland, far outweighing in poor governance and venality even the worst of the Joh Bjelke Petersen era.

gg


----------



## sails (23 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have never in all my born days seen so few ALP Election posters.
> 
> It is as if they do not exist.
> 
> gg




ALP are advertising in our electorate, but the funny thing is there is no sign of the word "labor" on their advertising.  They must be very embarrased to belong to labor...

According to Wiki - this has been a state labor seat since 2001.

I hope she goes.  When I was wanting to speak  with her about Qld housing about three years ago, she didn't even bother to return the phone calls let alone give me the appointment for which I was asking.  Seems that she has little concern for the real problems in her electorate.


----------



## sails (23 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Let us just hope that the rout will be complete.
> 
> This Labor ALP Union Dominated Government has been the most incompetent government in the history of Queensland, far outweighing in poor governance and venality even the worst of the Joh Bjelke Petersen era.
> 
> gg




Perhaps there should be something like a Fitzgerald inquiry?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 March 2012)

sails said:


> Perhaps there should be something like a Fitzgerald inquiry?




It would bankrupt the state.

Let us hope all the ex-ministers and hangers on move south.

Incompetence and backhanders have been endemic in this Labor government.

gg


----------



## dutchie (24 March 2012)

single digit seats possibly


----------



## moXJO (24 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have never in all my born days seen so few ALP Election posters.
> 
> It is as if they do not exist.
> 
> gg




A tactic they used in NSW. One MP went to the effort of putting a post it note over the tiny word labor that was in the corner. Another tactic they used was to run dummy candidates to try and spread the vote so thin it might just put them over the line.


----------



## moXJO (24 March 2012)

moXJO said:


> A tactic they used in NSW. One MP went to the effort of putting a post it note over the tiny word labor that was in the corner. Another tactic they used was to run dummy candidates to try and spread the vote so thin it might just put them over the line.




This was used down here as well


> 10.10AM: Labor booth workers in Stafford have been handing out fake Greens how-to-vote cards, giving preferences to Labor’s Stirling Hinchliffe.


----------



## IFocus (24 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Let us just hope that the rout will be complete.
> 
> This Labor ALP Union Dominated Government has been the most incompetent government in the history of Queensland, far outweighing in poor governance and venality even the worst of the Joh Bjelke Petersen era.
> 
> gg




Did Anna get a new driveway / road up grade?

20 odd years in government is not good for any party but this is surely a sign of the poor state of conservative party's performance which we will soon see in the federal arena when and if Abbott gets up.


----------



## sails (24 March 2012)

IFocus said:


> Did Anna get a new driveway / road up grade?
> 
> 20 odd years in government is not good for any party but this is surely a sign of the poor state of conservative party's performance which we will soon see in the federal arena when and if Abbott gets up.





Where the proof of your statement, IFocus?  

Otherwise it's what you are hoping for and nothing but your own opinion.

Trouble for alp is that a drover's dog is more likely to use common sense, better perception and some sort of organisational skills better than the current alp.  

Abbott is not likely to be as bad as or even worse than what we have now in alp leadership. It seems that rusted on laborites can't help but keep kicking Abbott even though he is not PM.  Oh, I know, you lefties desperately want Malcolm to rubber stamp the policies that the public don't want.  But that is shameful in a democracy, imo.

  Oh, and how about fixing up the toxic weeds overgrown in your own backyard before criticising the slightly untrimmed hedge in someone else's...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 March 2012)

IFocus said:


> Did Anna get a new driveway / road up grade?
> 
> 20 odd years in government is not good for any party but this is surely a sign of the poor state of conservative party's performance which we will soon see in the federal arena when and if Abbott gets up.






sails said:


> Where the proof of your statement, IFocus?
> 
> Otherwise it's what you are hoping for and nothing but your own opinion.
> 
> ...




Excellent reply sails.

My thoughts exactly.

gg


----------



## IFocus (24 March 2012)

sails said:


> Where the proof of your statement, IFocus?
> 
> Otherwise it's what you are hoping for and nothing but your own opinion.
> 
> ...






Garpal Gumnut said:


> Excellent reply sails.
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> gg




Ah yes the self righteous winners, no excuses now Queensland should be all fixed up in a jiffy with such a landslide.................only problem will be reality of goverment. 

As for Abbott his continual avoidance of scrutiny is telling.


----------



## Julia (24 March 2012)

It's a bit sad that you can't even manage a simple message of congratulations to the LNP for a pretty outstanding win, IF.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 March 2012)

IFocus said:


> Ah yes the self righteous winners, no excuses now Queensland should be all fixed up in a jiffy with such a landslide.................only problem will be reality of goverment.
> 
> As for Abbott his continual avoidance of scrutiny is telling.




iFocus,

The people of Queensland have replied. I need say little more.

They are now polishing their baseball bats for the Federal election, and will probably wipe the Federal ALP out of existence.

The ALP do not listen to the people, and you iFocus just do not get it.

And frankly I think that is a good thing. Diversity of opinion and your opponents out of touch with the people is good.

gg


----------



## joea (25 March 2012)

What's the difference between Qld Labor and a Toyota Tarago??
The Tarago has more seats!!.
joea


----------



## IFocus (25 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> iFocus,
> 
> The people of Queensland have replied. I need say little more.
> 
> ...





Just making the point conservative governments already in  WA, NSW and VIC. 

WA is so bad state federal Liberal politicians bash the state members because they are unbelievable useless. 

VIC is in a state of stagnation and NSW has a whiff of corruption already not to mention both VIC and NSW look like having stalling economies.

LNP have a long history of in fighting watching the venom flow from the LNP about Katter was fascinating. 

Campbell Newman looks to be  a good operator but that wont help if he surrounded by fools.

Enjoy the moment I give them 2 years before the nats and liberals fall out over issues that Katter has taken up.


----------



## drsmith (25 March 2012)

What a wipeout. That's a big tsunami heading federal Labor's way.

To survive federally, Labor might have to formalise it's partnership with the Greens to become the GLP.


----------



## moXJO (25 March 2012)

IFocus said:


> Just making the point conservative governments already in  WA, NSW and VIC.
> 
> WA is so bad state federal Liberal politicians bash the state members because they are unbelievable useless.
> 
> ...




NSW is actually going ok. Things seem to be actually improving. The only things that seem to be a problem are union thugs and labor entrenched slowing things down.
Having lived in QLD before, labor managed to really run that state downhill in the last 10 years. Was sad to see and I hope Campbell can turn it around and not be just another state wrecker.


----------



## drsmith (25 March 2012)

With her party in ruins, she has fallen on her sword.

http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/po...oken-bligh-quits-politics-20120325-1vs0l.html


----------



## Calliope (25 March 2012)

Bye, bye Bligh and good riddance. She could'nt hack the humiliation of fronting up to a victorious LNP in parliament after all the sh*t she has handed out over the years.

Resigned...ceased, desisted, gave up, given up, stopped, withdrawn, withdrew.


----------



## Logique (25 March 2012)

drsmith said:


> With her party in ruins, she has fallen on her sword.
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/po...oken-bligh-quits-politics-20120325-1vs0l.html



Hubby might have to consider his position too. Cushiest of sinecures.


----------



## MrBurns (25 March 2012)

South Brisbane votes her back in and then she quits, real class there


----------



## Julia (25 March 2012)

Logique said:


> Hubby might have to consider his position too. Cushiest of sinecures.



Ms Bligh has already got that covered, Logique.


> Big payout for Queensland Premier Anna Bligh's partner in 11th hour deal
> 
> * by: Michael McKenna, Queensland political editor
> * From: The Australian
> ...






MrBurns said:


> South Brisbane votes her back in and then she quits, real class there



That was my response also but when I thought about it a bit more, doesn't she pretty much have to resign in acknowledgement of her gross failure?


----------



## MrBurns (25 March 2012)

Julia said:


> .
> That was my response also but when I thought about it a bit more, doesn't she pretty much have to resign in acknowledgement of her gross failure?




Thats the easy way out, she stabbed the people who voted for her in the back, saying "I apologise for any inconvenience" I bet if they had their vote again....


----------



## Miss Hale (25 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Thats the easy way out, she stabbed the people who voted for her in the back, saying "I apologise for any inconvenience" I bet if they had their vote again....





Well they will have their vote again now, I don't expect the Labor candidate will pick up many votes this time


----------



## MrBurns (25 March 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Well they will have their vote again now, I don't expect the Labor candidate will pick up many votes this time




And guess who's jumped on a plane hiding overseas so Laurie Oaks can't have a dig.

http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-new...o-korea-for-nuclear-talks-20120325-1vry5.html


----------



## Julia (25 March 2012)

Ms Gillard will be back in Australia on Wednesday.  Plenty of time for her response to the Qld election to be sought.
Her spin people will have something sorted out for her to say by then.


----------



## sails (25 March 2012)

Logique said:


> Hubby might have to consider his position too. Cushiest of sinecures.





Perhaps he will be the new toilet cleaner for the next five years... 

Why waste a million dollars in paying him out and, with any luck, he might decide to resign...

After all, his pay comes from tax payers, so it is tax payers that are being ripped off here.


----------



## Glen48 (26 March 2012)

A B must have thought about it during the election as the end drew near resigning lie that over night is not done on the spur of the moment.
 I guess now there will be a by election few more k spend on behalf of the QLD Taxpayer they should let the next who polled the most votes take the position.


----------



## dutchie (26 March 2012)

Can anyone confirm that a Qld politicians' super is calculated on the the number of times they are elected to office?


----------



## tigerboi (26 March 2012)

dutchie said:


> Can anyone confirm that a Qld politicians' super is calculated on the the number of times they are elected to office?




it goes on how many backhanders you get from the white shoe brigade


----------



## basilio (26 March 2012)

After a Premier has been as comprehensively beaten as Anna Bligh it is expected that they resign. The alternative is being sacked by your party. You have to start with a fresh leader for a rebuild.

I think  the extent of election result is a disaster for Queensland. In any democracy  you need a viable, healthy opposition party to keep a government on its toes and to provide an alternative point of view. This electoral imbalance will create its own problems for the LNCP (too many people looking for jobs)  and leave Queensland with no viable alternative for at least a decade.


----------



## Calliope (26 March 2012)

basilio said:


> I think  the extent of election result is a disaster for Queensland. In any democracy  you need a viable, healthy opposition party to keep a government on its toes and to provide an alternative point of view. This electoral imbalance will create its own problems for the LNCP (too many people looking for jobs)  and leave Queensland with no viable alternative for at least a decade.




Sour grapes.


----------



## basilio (27 March 2012)

Calliope you are just so so  ?????

I was commenting about the extent of the loss and its implications not the fact that Labour lost. That was always on the cards.

I would have been just as concerned if Labour had won such a landslide victory. The principle of having a capable opposition still stands.


----------



## wayneL (27 March 2012)

basilio said:


> After a Premier has been as comprehensively beaten as Anna Bligh it is expected that they resign. The alternative is being sacked by your party. You have to start with a fresh leader for a rebuild.




Another set of issues you have confused and melded basilio.

1/ The Labor party was defeated for which Blight should rightly resign the leadership.

2/ However she won her seat and people have a right to expect she serve her electorate, whether leader of her party or whether her party is in government or not.

However she has spit her dummy in the sand and quit, costing taxpayers for an unnecessary by-election.

That is bad form.


----------



## Calliope (27 March 2012)

basilio said:


> I would have been just as concerned if Labour had won such a landslide victory. The principle of having a capable opposition still stands.




Pull the other leg. You would have been celebrating like I am now.


----------



## drsmith (27 March 2012)

wayneL said:


> Another set of issues you have confused and melded basilio.
> 
> 1/ The Labor party was defeated for which Blight should rightly resign the leadership.
> 
> ...



She knows she would have looked very small across the chamber from Campbell Newman and the LNP.


----------



## basilio (27 March 2012)

wayneL said:


> Another set of issues you have confused and melded basilio.
> 
> 1/ The Labor party was defeated for which Blight should rightly resign the leadership.
> 
> ...




In the world of real politick a leader who is so decisively beaten is expected to leave and give someone else the opportunity to regroup.

End of story.


----------



## MrBurns (27 March 2012)

basilio said:


> In the world of real politick a leader who is so decisively beaten is expected to leave and give someone else the opportunity to regroup.
> 
> End of story.




Someone who is elected by the people should not run away and hide, spitting in their faces, and cause another irritating and expensive by election.


----------



## tigerboi (27 March 2012)

has anyone else noticed how much anna blighs husband & campbell newman look alike?


----------



## PT Cruiser (27 March 2012)

tigerboi said:


> has anyone else noticed how much anna blighs husband & campbell newman look alike?




Must admit I did a double take watching the news the other night!


----------



## Julia (27 March 2012)

The rumour has been strong that Anna's husband, Greg Withers, will be fired by Campbell Newman.  (As we all know, she foresaw this potential little problem and legislated a huge payout for him should this happen.)

Well, instead Mr Newman has delivered some quite delicious justice for Mr Withers.
He will be kept on but will be required to dismantle all the Green Climate Change schemes he organised.


----------



## joea (28 May 2012)

Well it appears that they are still cleaning out the cupboards in Qld.
Should be finished shortly.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/business/red-tape-bungles-kept-secret/story-fn7kjcme-1226368735225

joea


----------



## sails (28 May 2012)

joea said:


> Well it appears that they are still cleaning out the cupboards in Qld.
> Should be finished shortly.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/business/red-tape-bungles-kept-secret/story-fn7kjcme-1226368735225
> ...




From that article:



> The Courier-Mail has highlighted many examples of red tape, including a requirement for piggery *operators to install illuminated exit signs inside pigpens.*




Unbelievable madness.  What does IFocus, Rumpole and other leftie supporters have to say about this?  Do they really think pigs can read???...


----------



## Knobby22 (28 May 2012)

sails said:


> From that article:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable madness.  What does IFocus, Rumpole and other leftie supporters have to say about this?  Do they really think pigs can read???...




I know about this.
There are rules to ensure the human operators can leave under emergency lighting. If the power fails and there is no external light injuries can occur.
It is necessary for people to be able to get to the exits.
They wouldn't be on an individual pen unless the pens are greater than 500 metres squared.

Sounds like a beat up.  hmmmm.. reported by Courier mail, definitely a beat-up.


----------



## noco (1 June 2012)

Julia said:


> The rumour has been strong that Anna's husband, Greg Withers, will be fired by Campbell Newman.  (As we all know, she foresaw this potential little problem and legislated a huge payout for him should this happen.)
> 
> Well, instead Mr Newman has delivered some quite delicious justice for Mr Withers.
> He will be kept on but will be required to dismantle all the Green Climate Change schemes he organised.




Greg Withers resigned from his position today. He probably realised he now had to do some work for his $225,000 per annum after he was forced to dismantle the state government's climate change department.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...te-change-office/story-e6freon6-1226379756070


----------



## Calliope (1 June 2012)

noco said:


> Greg Withers resigned from his position today. He probably realised he now had to do some work for his $225,000 per annum after he was forced to dismantle the state government's climate change department.




Yes, he resigned, but I heard on ABC radio that his contract would be paid out. How come.:shake:


----------



## sails (1 June 2012)

Calliope said:


> Yes, he resigned, but I heard on ABC radio that his contract would be paid out. How come.:shake:





Mabe he was offered a voluntary redundancy, however if he resigned, I wouldn't have thought he should be paid out in full...


----------



## Julia (1 June 2012)

His wife foresaw this happening.  It's my understanding she altered his contract to ensure that if he left the position by whatever means he would receive a lucrative pay out.

Thank god you're gone, Anna.  Plus your husband.

I liked Jeff Seeney's remark today that "Mr Withers' departure was in the best interests of Queensland".


----------



## Ferret (2 June 2012)

Julia said:


> His wife foresaw this happening.  It's my understanding she altered his contract to ensure that if he left the position by whatever means he would receive a lucrative pay out.




If this is correct it is absolutely apalling.  Are there any moves afoot in Queensland to challenge the change of contract?


----------



## Julia (2 June 2012)

Ferret said:


> If this is correct it is absolutely apalling.  Are there any moves afoot in Queensland to challenge the change of contract?



Ferret, you've prompted me to check exactly what the deal was.  I shouldn't have said "by whatever means".  It applied if he was sacked as pretty clearly Ms Bligh would have expected when the new government took over.  I remembered she stitched up something but clearly the Newman government have got round it by making his job a non-job.


> Withers, a veteran bureaucrat, had been promoted by his wife to the rank of assistant director-general - earning $220,000 a year - after she controversially appointed him as head of the Office of Climate Change, which she created barely a month after she became premier in 2007.
> 
> Newman government sources have confirmed his resignation, effective immediately, and insisted there had been no pressure on him to quit the public service after the LNP swept into power.
> The most influential people in Sport
> ...


----------



## Calliope (2 June 2012)

"Don't think you are going to sit around the house doing nothing. I'll make your life a misery."


----------



## Ferret (2 June 2012)

Thanks, Julia.

So it was a very smelly deal right from the beginning.  No doubt this sort of thing was one of the reasons Bligh became so unpopular amongst Queenslanders.

Good on Newman for refusing her ridiculous benefits claim too.  I like what I see from Newman so far.  Hope he keeps it up.


----------

